# Levelzeit



## Dragonn (13. September 2009)

Huhu liebe Com,
ich habe eine einfache Frage die mich sehr interessiert,
allerdings finde ich einfach nirgends eine Antwort darauf.

Die Frage ist wiefolgt:

Wielange braucht man auf das max Level?

Ich habe gehört das man länger brauchen soll als in WoW was mich schon sehr daran hindert das Spiel zu kaufen.

mfg


----------



## Grimmjow19 (13. September 2009)

Dragonn schrieb:


> Huhu liebe Com,
> ich habe eine einfache Frage die mich sehr interessiert,
> allerdings finde ich einfach nirgends eine Antwort darauf.
> 
> ...



dann kaufs nicht


----------



## Mookie (13. September 2009)

Ich weiss es leider nicht genau aber länger als bei WoW Classic wird es wohl dauern... und wenn du sagst "ich kaufs mir net, weil ich kein bock habe auf Leveln" solltest du vllt was anderes spielen als MMO's! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. September 2009)

das Leveln ist gerade das gute an aion, besser als wenn man nach ner woche schon aufm maxlevel rumläuft


----------



## Enrico300 (13. September 2009)

Länger leveln ist doch toll, da macht das spielen noch spass!


----------



## Kantron (13. September 2009)

*WoW - Aion Vergleiche sind scheiße. *
In Aion hängt die Levelzeit davon ab wie viel skill du hast, bzw. ob du ein Gruppenspieler bist oder solo levelst.
In WoW davon wieviel zeit du reinsteckst, Skill oder Gruppe wird nicht benötigt um max level zu erreichen.
Bleib bei WoW, spiel in Zukunft nen Allianz Worgen und nutz auch mal Gleitcreme...macht es noch ein Stück angenehmer die free-Epics vertikal eingeführt zubekommen.


----------



## Dragonn (13. September 2009)

Ich meine nur, dass in WoW zu Leveln schon recht lang dauert, wenn man nicht jeden Tag spielt
Deshalb hat mich das schon gewundert das es in Aion bis zum maximalen Level noch länger dauern soll.


Möchte ja nur eine geschätzte Zeitspanne wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




mfg


----------



## tamirok (13. September 2009)

aion base:need skill. mehr braucht man nit sagen


----------



## marcloker (13. September 2009)

sorry, aber du braucht nicht mehr skill bei aion als in anderen spielen... du hast sogar automatisches angreifen auf knofdruck. der char dreht sich auch automatisch zum ziel um wenn er z.b. zaubert oder schießt. wo bitte schön braucht man da skill??


----------



## Tamîkus (13. September 2009)

Dragonn schrieb:


> Huhu liebe Com,
> ich habe eine einfache Frage die mich sehr interessiert,
> allerdings finde ich einfach nirgends eine Antwort darauf.
> 
> ...



1. daas lvln hängt ganz von dir ab wie schnell du bist

2. wen es dir zu langsam geht dan spiel es nicht


----------



## Grimmjow19 (13. September 2009)

Dragonn schrieb:


> Ich meine nur, dass in WoW zu Leveln schon recht lang dauert, wenn man nicht jeden Tag spielt
> Deshalb hat mich das schon gewundert das es in Aion bis zum maximalen Level noch länger dauern soll.
> 
> 
> ...



2-3 monate


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. September 2009)

marcloker schrieb:


> sorry, aber du braucht nicht mehr skill bei aion als in anderen spielen... du hast sogar automatisches angreifen auf knofdruck. der char dreht sich auch automatisch zum ziel um wenn er z.b. zaubert oder schießt. wo bitte schön braucht man da skill??


später muss man die richtigen combos benutzen


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. September 2009)

marcloker schrieb:


> sorry, aber du braucht nicht mehr skill bei aion als in anderen spielen... du hast sogar automatisches angreifen auf knofdruck. der char dreht sich auch automatisch zum ziel um wenn er z.b. zaubert oder schießt. wo bitte schön braucht man da skill??



und wieder ein sorc und / oder Gladi der nur bis level 10 gespielt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Dragonn (13. September 2009)

Erste qualifizierte Antwort auf die Frage.
Danke.


----------



## Nightartex (13. September 2009)

Dragonn schrieb:


> Ich meine nur, dass in WoW zu Leveln schon recht lang dauert, wenn man nicht jeden Tag spielt
> Deshalb hat mich das schon gewundert das es in Aion bis zum maximalen Level noch länger dauern soll.
> 
> 
> ...



Kennst du die qs?
Hast du den skill?
Wielange spielst du täglich?
Spielst du Solo oder Gruppe?

Alles entscheidende Faktoren die da eine Rolle spielen...
Und ich bin mal ehrlich... WoW bis lvl 80 zu kommen isn klaxx wenn man alles kennt... dann dauert das ne Woche höchstens... (playtime).
Und WoW damit zu vergleichen is doch genauso müll, spiel es erstmal normal und mach ganz chillig auf 50. Dann siehste doch wielange... Und wenn du es nicht kaufen willst weils zulang dauert kaufs nicht ganz ehrlich.....

Liebe Grüße Nighty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. September 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> und wieder ein Mage und / oder Warri der nur bis level 10 gespielt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Fixed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doomsta (13. September 2009)

immer diese schwachsinninigen Aion - WoW Vergleiche.

Es kotzt langsam echt an das man keinen thread ohne das Wort "WoW" lesen kann.
Vergesst dieses drecks Spiel doch endlich mal oder treibt euch wenigstens nicht in unserem *AION* Forum rum und geht weiter Free Epics farmen und  aufgewärmten gimp content vorsetzen lassen! 

*Aber lasst uns damit in Ruhe!*


----------



## Grimmjow19 (13. September 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> immer diese schwachsinninigen Aion - WoW Vergleiche.
> 
> Es kotzt langsam echt an das man keinen thread ohne das Wort "WoW" lesen kann.
> Vergesst dieses drecks Spiel doch endlich mal oder treibt euch wenigstens nicht in unserem *AION* Forum rum und geht weiter Free Epics farmen und  aufgewärmten gimp content vorsetzen lassen!
> ...



qft


----------



## Nightartex (13. September 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> immer diese schwachsinninigen Aion - WoW Vergleiche.
> 
> Es kotzt langsam echt an das man keinen thread ohne das Wort "WoW" lesen kann.
> Vergesst dieses drecks Spiel doch endlich mal oder treibt euch wenigstens nicht in unserem *AION* Forum rum und geht weiter Free Epics farmen und  aufgewärmten gimp content vorsetzen lassen!
> ...



_*/Signed*_


----------



## Kantron (13. September 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> immer diese schwachsinninigen Aion - WoW Vergleiche.
> 
> Es kotzt langsam echt an das man keinen thread ohne das Wort "WoW" lesen kann.
> Vergesst dieses drecks Spiel doch endlich mal oder treibt euch wenigstens nicht in unserem *AION* Forum rum und geht weiter Free Epics farmen und  aufgewärmten gimp content vorsetzen lassen!
> ...



/sign !!!!


----------



## marcloker (13. September 2009)

es wird halt immer bekanntes mit unbekannten verglichen wenn man rat sucht.... das ist so und wird auch immer sein... seit doch nicht immer alle so intolerant.


----------



## Tamaecki (13. September 2009)

Dragonn schrieb:


> Huhu liebe Com,
> ich habe eine einfache Frage die mich sehr interessiert,
> allerdings finde ich einfach nirgends eine Antwort darauf.
> 
> ...



dann lass es und bleib bei WoW, das kann uns nur recht sein, das solceh Spieler gleich wegbleiben!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robsenq (13. September 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> immer diese schwachsinninigen Aion - WoW Vergleiche.
> 
> Es kotzt langsam echt an das man keinen thread ohne das Wort "WoW" lesen kann.
> Vergesst dieses drecks Spiel doch endlich mal oder treibt euch wenigstens nicht in unserem *AION* Forum rum und geht weiter Free Epics farmen und  aufgewärmten gimp content vorsetzen lassen!
> ...



/word


----------



## Magmion (13. September 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> immer diese schwachsinninigen Aion - WoW Vergleiche.
> 
> Es kotzt langsam echt an das man keinen thread ohne das Wort "WoW" lesen kann.
> Vergesst dieses drecks Spiel doch endlich mal oder treibt euch wenigstens nicht in unserem *AION* Forum rum und geht weiter Free Epics farmen und  aufgewärmten gimp content vorsetzen lassen!
> ...




heul doch


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. September 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> immer diese schwachsinninigen Aion - WoW Vergleiche.
> 
> Es kotzt langsam echt an das man keinen thread ohne das Wort "WoW" lesen kann.
> Vergesst dieses drecks Spiel doch endlich mal oder treibt euch wenigstens nicht in unserem *AION* Forum rum und geht weiter Free Epics farmen und  aufgewärmten gimp content vorsetzen lassen!
> ...



wie recht du doch hast!


----------



## Sounds (13. September 2009)

Wie heißt es so schön: "Der Weg ist das Ziel." Und mir persönlich macht das leveln sehr viel Spaß in Aion. Hintergrundgeschichte ist halt sehr stimmig.


----------



## pbast6 (13. September 2009)

Ich find das Leveln und lehrnen mit dem Charakter gehört zum MMORPG genauso dazu wie der Endgame-Content. Bei WoW verschob es sich halt immer mehr in Richtung Endgame baer falls du Levlen nicht magst bist du bei Aion Falsch oder gar bei den mmoRPG`s, schließlich gibt es mehr als Endgame.


----------



## Reo_MC (13. September 2009)

Will noch jemand Doomsta zitieren und darunter ein Wort schreiben?

BTT: Also wenn dir eine durchschn. Levelzeit von 2-3 Monaten zu viel ist, dann würde ich was anderes probieren.


----------



## Symatry (13. September 2009)

Ihr labert auch immer die selbe scheiße....


----------



## Oceanus (13. September 2009)

Was hat leveln mit Kennenlernen des Charakters zu tun, dafür brauch man vielleicht 10 Minuten, um alle Skills sorgfältig durchzulesen. Jeder Idiot weiß dann was welcher Skill macht, dafür brauch ich nicht 20d played nur damit ich mal max Level bin. Leveln ist einfach nur Beschäftigungstherapie und um die Geschichte kennenzulernen, als ob das nicht auch ausschließlich auf max Level ginge, leider hat sich das sinnlose gegrinde "Leveln" so eingebürgert im MMO Markt, aber mit Charakter kennen lernen hat das Null zu tun. Nur weil ich 100.000 Mal den Skill benutze bis ich max Lvl bin lerne ich ihn nicht besser kennen.


----------



## Vanier (13. September 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Was hat leveln mit Kennenlernen des Charakters zu tun, dafür brauch man vielleicht 10 Minuten, um alle Skills sorgfältig durchzulesen. Jeder Idiot weiß dann was welcher Skill macht, dafür brauch ich nicht 20d played nur damit ich mal max Level bin. Leveln ist einfach nur Beschäftigungstherapie und um die Geschichte kennenzulernen, als ob das nicht auch ausschließlich auf max Level ginge, leider hat sich das sinnlose gegrinde "Leveln" so eingebürgert im MMO Markt, aber mit Charakter kennen lernen hat das Null zu tun. Nur weil ich 100.000 Mal den Skill benutze bis ich max Lvl bin lerne ich ihn nicht besser kennen.



Schonmal was von "Theorie und Praxis" gehört?
Was du meinst, jeder solle sich die Skillbeschreibung mal durchlesen und weis dann wie der Charakter funktioniert...
"Theoretisch" ja... Praktisch braucht jeder aber "praktische" Erfahrungen mit seiner Klasse, und während der Levelzeit 
bekommt man erst nach und nach seine Fähigkeiten, kann diese nach und nach kennen lernen und deren Praktischen
nutzen entdecken. Für mich ist die Levelphase die Zeit in der ich versuche mich in das zum Teil recht komplexe System
eines MMO´s einzufinden.
Es gibt auch nicht allzutaletierte Spieler die mit einem Charakter auf Maximalstufe und 40-50 Fähigkeiten auf einmal einfach überfordert sind.

in der Hoffnung auf mehr Verständnis:
MfG Vanier


----------



## Oceanus (13. September 2009)

Ja in gewisser Weise ist Leveln auch legitim, nur finde ich es übertrieben wenn es sich so künstlich aufbläht ich bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauern wird in Aion, in der OB sind ja viele auch schon auf 30.


----------



## Duath (13. September 2009)

Ein Chinesischer Spieler hat es geschafft, in 5 Tagen level 45 zu werden (war damals noch das höchste level).
Er hat nur 3 Stunden pro tag geschlafen und 21 Stunden gespielt. Zudem wusste er ganz genau, wie er am besten vorgehen musste.

Rechne dir selbst aus, wieviel du als neuer Spieler brauchen wirst, wenn du das leveln nicht genießen möchtest.




Oceanus schrieb:


> Was hat leveln mit Kennenlernen des Charakters zu tun, dafür brauch man vielleicht 10 Minuten, um alle Skills sorgfältig durchzulesen. Jeder Idiot weiß dann was welcher Skill macht, dafür brauch ich nicht 20d played nur damit ich mal max Level bin. Leveln ist einfach nur Beschäftigungstherapie und um die Geschichte kennenzulernen, als ob das nicht auch ausschließlich auf max Level ginge, leider hat sich das sinnlose gegrinde "Leveln" so eingebürgert im MMO Markt, aber mit Charakter kennen lernen hat das Null zu tun. Nur weil ich 100.000 Mal den Skill benutze bis ich max Lvl bin lerne ich ihn nicht besser kennen.


Selten so einen Scheiß gelesen.

Abgesehen davon, dass das Spiel völlig den Bach runter gehen würde, wenn jeder einfach nur einen Charakter mit 50 Skills bekommen würde ala "Da hast du, mach was" (denn mit lesen alleine ist es nicht getan, jedes Spiel braucht eine Lernkurve), geht es in einem MMO*RPG* um die Charakterentwicklung, und die ist am stärksten durch das leveln gegeben. Auf maximallevel geht das ganze dann über die Items.
Die ganze Welt wäre bis auf ein paar Plätze völlig unnötig, die Atmosphäre ginge verloren, das Spiel wäre einfach nur schlecht.

Wenn du nicht leveln willst, dann bist du in einem MMORPG fehl am Platz.


----------



## Oceanus (13. September 2009)

Ja schon, aber wen interessiert das leveln, wichtig ist das Endgame, dann ist das ewige gelevel am Ende auch vollkommen scheißegal.


----------



## redsnapper (13. September 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber wen interessiert das leveln, wichtig ist das Endgame, dann ist das ewige gelevel am Ende auch vollkommen scheißegal.



Vielleicht solltest du aus Spaß und nicht aus Erfolgsgier heraus spielen. Dann bringt dir das Leveln auch wieder was.


----------



## Rubinweapon (13. September 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest du aus Spaß und nicht aus Erfolgsgier heraus spielen. Dann bringt dir das Leveln auch wieder was.




/sign


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. September 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber wen interessiert das leveln, wichtig ist das Endgame, dann ist das ewige gelevel am Ende auch vollkommen scheißegal.


hast du gespielt bzw spielst Wow?^^


----------



## Tamaecki (13. September 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber wen interessiert das leveln, wichtig ist das Endgame, dann ist das ewige gelevel am Ende auch vollkommen scheißegal.



kauf bei ebay einen WoW char auf endlevel und geniess dann den EndContent, hauptsache du spielst nicht AION, 
auf solche Wurzeln wie dich können wir gerne verzichten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeone (13. September 2009)

Ich frag mich wie wie man in Spielen wie Aion oder wow von Skil reden kann. denn im grunde drückt man doch eh nur ein paar tasten


----------



## Tamaecki (13. September 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie wie man in Spielen wie Aion oder wow von Skil reden kann. denn im grunde drückt man doch eh nur ein paar tasten




wenn dann SKILL und nicht skil


----------



## pbast6 (13. September 2009)

Jo,
"nur" Rund 30 Skills, 30 Cooldowns, 3-5 Combolinien + Unterschiedlichen CD der Fähigkeiten innerhalb der Combo+ Nah oder Fernkämpper + Weg vom Gegner oder hinter dem Gegner hinterher und so weiter.

Sebst WoW ist Komplex genug um vonb "Skill" reden zu können. Wen du nur 3 Taste drückst kein wunder das du dich sowas fragst. Wer aber Richti spielt kann bei Aion schonmal 2-3 Leute umhauen wen sie kein "Skill" haben.

/IronieOn
Was ich mich eher Frage ist wie man bei CS von Skill reden kann. In eine Ecke hocken und auf den Kopf schießen
/IronieÒff

Man kann jedes Spielsystem trivialisieren!


----------



## Cheer (13. September 2009)

Jetzt mal ernsthaft... wer beim lvln spaß hat, der muss ein wahrhaft freudloses leben haben =P

Es gibt in der MMO welt ja nichts besonderes zu entdecken. "Hinter jeder Ecke wartet nur noch ein Mob in einer anderen Farbe mit nem etwas höherem lvl..."

Nur Endgame macht bock! Und das nicht grade wenig.


----------



## Gen91 (13. September 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Ich frag mich wie wie man in Spielen wie Aion oder wow von Skil reden kann. denn im grunde drückt man doch eh nur ein paar tasten



Kommt drauf an, wie man Skill definiert, in MMOs ist es halt viel timing und etwas Reaktionsfähigkeit, bei shootern und Rennspieler halt nur Reaktionsfähigkeit und Hand-Augen Koordination.


----------



## Misuma (13. September 2009)

Dragonn schrieb:


> Huhu liebe Com,
> ich habe eine einfache Frage die mich sehr interessiert,
> allerdings finde ich einfach nirgends eine Antwort darauf.
> 
> ...




was erwartest du dann von nem MMo?

Das leveln is grade in aion voll genial... weil du z.b. alle 3 level wenn du neue fertigkeiten bekommst sich immer wieder deine cast/attack rotation ändert weil du dich auf neue skills einstellen musst.

Wadd willste haben ? ne woche un dann 50? ......  i dont understand you sorry


----------



## Tamaecki (13. September 2009)

Cheer schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft... wer beim lvln spaß hat, der muss ein wahrhaft freudloses leben haben =P
> 
> Es gibt in der MMO welt ja nichts besonderes zu entdecken. "Hinter jeder Ecke wartet nur noch ein Mob in einer anderen Farbe mit nem etwas höherem lvl..."
> 
> Nur Endgame macht bock! Und das nicht grade wenig.



dann spielst du eindeutig die falsche Sparte an Spielen!!


----------



## pbast6 (13. September 2009)

Ein sehr gutes Beispiel für Skill ist der Ranger:
Wer alle Skills hat, sie sich durchliest und dan denkt er kann Spielen wird von mir umgenutzt. Ich hab 50 Level lang gelevelt und ihrgenwan ist mein Timing halt so gut das ich dich nurnoch mit Jumpshots zuballere, so das du dich fragst wie ich Cheaten kann. 
Ich behaupte jetzt nicht das ich so gut bin aber du musst beim Führerschein ja auch Praktisch lehrnen und nicht nur Theoretisch fahren können.


----------



## Duath (13. September 2009)

Cheer schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft... wer beim lvln spaß hat, der muss ein wahrhaft freudloses leben haben =P
> 
> Es gibt in der MMO welt ja nichts besonderes zu entdecken. "Hinter jeder Ecke wartet nur noch ein Mob in einer anderen Farbe mit nem etwas höherem lvl..."
> 
> Nur Endgame macht bock! Und das nicht grade wenig.



Und was gibt's im Endgame besonderes zu entdecken? Vor allem, wenn du dich nur in den Endgame-Gebieten aufhälst, während man beim leveln dutzende neue Gebiete mit ihrer eigenen Atmosphäre erlebt.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (13. September 2009)

Dragonn schrieb:


> Huhu liebe Com,
> ich habe eine einfache Frage die mich sehr interessiert,
> allerdings finde ich einfach nirgends eine Antwort darauf.
> 
> ...



Auf Widersehen....
Lösch dein Aion von der Festplatte und log Dich in WoW ein.

Oh man, wenn man sowas schon wieder liest, kann einem nur schlecht werden !
*Aion heist nicht "IchlevelschnelleralsDu"*



Duath schrieb:


> Und was gibt's im Endgame besonderes zu entdecken? Vor allem, wenn du dich nur in den Endgame-Gebieten aufhälst, während man beim leveln dutzende neue Gebiete mit ihrer eigenen Atmosphäre erlebt.



schon mal ein richtiges MMO gespielt. Hierbei geht es nicht darum STUR auf maxlevel zu leveln. Das Spiel bietet um einiges mehr.


----------



## Exeone (13. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Jo,
> "nur" Rund 30 Skills, 30 Cooldowns, 3-5 Combolinien + Unterschiedlichen CD der Fähigkeiten innerhalb der Combo+ Nah oder Fernkämpper + Weg vom Gegner oder hinter dem Gegner hinterher und so weiter.
> 
> Sebst WoW ist Komplex genug um vonb "Skill" reden zu können. Wen du nur 3 Taste drückst kein wunder das du dich sowas fragst. Wer aber Richti spielt kann bei Aion schonmal 2-3 Leute umhauen wen sie kein "Skill" haben.
> ...



Mag ja sein das es für dich skill ist für mich ist das einfach nur Tastendrücken in der richtigen Reihenfolge und das sollte wohl jeder können der sich mit dem spiel beschäftigt von daher hat das nichts mit skill zu tun



Tamaecki schrieb:


> wenn dann SKILL und nicht skil



rechtschreibfehler darfst du dir ausdrücken und an der wand hängen damit du dich immer dran aufgeilen kannst


----------



## redsnapper (13. September 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das es für dich skill ist für mich ist das einfach nur Tastendrücken in der richtigen Reihenfolge und das sollte wohl jeder können der sich mit dem spiel beschäftigt von daher hat das nichts mit skill zu tun



Was ist den für dich Skill?


----------



## Tamaecki (13. September 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Mag ja sein das es für dich skill ist für mich ist das einfach nur Tastendrücken in der richtigen Reihenfolge und das sollte wohl jeder können der sich mit dem spiel beschäftigt von daher hat das nichts mit skill zu tun
> 
> 
> 
> rechtschreibfehler darfst du dir ausdrücken und an der wand hängen damit du dich immer dran aufgeilen kannst



woher weisst du auf was ich stehe?


----------



## pbast6 (13. September 2009)

Aber nix anderes ist doch Skill ?

Denkst du Profi Fussbaldspieler sind dazu geboren und müssen nicht Trainieren? Messi hat sich Wachstumhormone spritzen lassen um Fussballspielen zu können.
Bei Conterstrike lernst du die Map. laufwege, reflexe und vieles mehr. Es gibt Niemanden der zu etwas Geboren wird, egal wie Talentiert man ist ohne Übung und Training verläuft sich auch die größte Talentierung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (13. September 2009)

PS: und wer bei einem MMO von SKILL redet, der hat da was falsch verstanden, was das Wort eigentlich bedeutet.

_Bei Shooten brauch man SKILL
Bei Simulationen (nfsreihe) braucht man SKILL
usw...._

Bei MMO´s braucht man vielleicht etwas MOVEMENT ! (aber keinen Skill)


----------



## Cheer (13. September 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Und was gibt's im Endgame besonderes zu entdecken? Vor allem, wenn du dich nur in den Endgame-Gebieten aufhälst, während man beim leveln dutzende neue Gebiete mit ihrer eigenen Atmosphäre erlebt.



Naja PVP! was sonst?
Es gibt halt kein vergleichbares Genre und man kommt um das elende lvln nicht drumherum...leider...

Ich will ja welche kaputthauen und dafür Items abstauben! nicht mir die tolle Umgebung angucken =)

Tolle Umgebung kann ich viel gemütlicher draußen im RL haben.


----------



## redsnapper (13. September 2009)

Cheer schrieb:


> Naja PVP! was sonst?
> Es gibt halt kein vergleichbares Genre und man kommt um das elende lvln nicht drumherum...leider...
> 
> Ich will ja welche kaputthauen und dafür Items abstauben! nicht mir die tolle Umgebung angucken =)
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlcWTRU4hdo ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pbast6 (13. September 2009)

Unmittelbare Treffer für Skill
 skill     die Anstelligkeit   
 skill     die Fachkenntnis   
 skill     das Fachkönnen   
 skill     die Fähigkeit   
 skill     die Fertigkeit   
 skill     das Geschick   
 skill     die Geschicklichkeit   
 skill     adj.   geschickt   
 skill     die Handfertigkeit   
 skill     das Können   
 skill     die Kunst   
 skill     die Kunstfertigkeit   
 skill     die Qualifikation   
 skill-intensive  adj.   wissensintensiv    

So  das schmeist Leo bei Skill aus.
Glaubst du Computerspiele haben das word Skill erfunden?
Was ist den Movement?
Die Fertigkeit sich im richtigen Moment ichtig zu bewegen. Also auch Skill.


----------



## pbast6 (13. September 2009)

Zum joekay

Das ist jetzt ernst Gemeint, aber ich glaube das Aion das Falsche Spiel ist. Spiel am besten War weiter oder fang es an, denn das Spiel ist voll auf PvP ausgelegt und du kannst währendessen Levlen und merckst es netmal.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (13. September 2009)

langsam sinkt der Skill des Topic´s Richtung WOWForum......


----------



## pbast6 (13. September 2009)

Ich hab nur meine Quelle offen gelegt was ist den daran WoW Forum? und dabei meinen Standpunkt gezeigt gegenüber deinem, zum Thema Skill


----------



## Cheer (13. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Zum joekay
> 
> Das ist jetzt ernst Gemeint, aber ich glaube das Aion das Falsche Spiel ist. Spiel am besten War weiter oder fang es an, denn das Spiel ist voll auf PvP ausgelegt und du kannst währendessen Levlen und merckst es netmal.




Warhammer hat aber was die itemverteilung angeht, n beklopptes system. An für dich ist es nciht schlecht, aber es sollte zusätzlich noch möglichkeiten geben an teile ranzukommen, wie z.b. durch ehre (wow)


----------



## Duath (13. September 2009)

Cheer schrieb:


> Naja PVP! was sonst?
> Es gibt halt kein vergleichbares Genre und man kommt um das elende lvln nicht drumherum...leider...
> 
> Ich will ja welche kaputthauen und dafür Items abstauben! nicht mir die tolle Umgebung angucken =)



Spiel Darkfall.
Da hast du keine Level, keine tolle Umgebung, das ist ein reines Sandbox PvP-Spiel wo du jeden Spieler kaputthauen kannst, den du kaputthauen willst, und du kannst die Spieler auch noch komplett looten und Items abstauben.



Cheer schrieb:


> Warhammer hat aber was die itemverteilung angeht, n beklopptes system. An für dich ist es nciht schlecht, aber es sollte zusätzlich noch möglichkeiten geben an teile ranzukommen, wie z.b. durch ehre (wow)


Dann spiel eben WoW, am besten auf einem Tunier-Server (bist direkt level 80). Aion hat kein derartiges System. In Aion musst du Festungen einnehmen um an PvP-Equipment zu kommen, die Punkte kommen ganz nebenbei - selbst im PvE.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Ich hab nur meine Quelle offen gelegt was ist den daran WoW Forum? und dabei meinen Standpunkt gezeigt gegenüber deinem, zum Thema Skill


deshalb sinkt der skill des Threads weils hier eig um Levelzeit geht und ihr euch über einen kleinen zweig davon streitet

Edit:Oh mann den smily musst ich mir vom admin klauen, ders einfach zu geil^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Edit2: Mit meinem post drunter hab ich den skill auch gesenkt -.- mist, wieso muss ich auch immer vom Thema abweichen


----------



## Feuerwirbel (13. September 2009)

Cheer schrieb:


> Warhammer hat aber was die itemverteilung angeht, n beklopptes system. An für dich ist es nciht schlecht, aber es sollte zusätzlich noch möglichkeiten geben an teile ranzukommen, wie z.b. durch ehre (wow)



glück+glück ist doch schönes system  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cheer (13. September 2009)

Duath schrieb:


> Spiel Darkfall.
> Da hast du keine Level, keine tolle Umgebung, das ist ein reines Sandbox PvP-Spiel wo du jeden Spieler kaputthauen kannst, den du kaputthauen willst, und du kannst die Spieler auch noch komplett looten und Items abstauben.



Das hört sich nach was für mich an! direkt ma Googlen.


----------



## Exeone (13. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Aber nix anderes ist doch Skill ?
> 
> Denkst du Profi Fussbaldspieler sind dazu geboren und müssen nicht Trainieren? Messi hat sich Wachstumhormone spritzen lassen um Fussballspielen zu können.
> Bei Conterstrike lernst du die Map. laufwege, reflexe und vieles mehr. Es gibt Niemanden der zu etwas Geboren wird, egal wie Talentiert man ist ohne Übung und Training verläuft sich auch die größte Talentierung.




es ist doch wohl ein unterschied ob man Fußball spielt oder ob man tasten drückt ich könnt meine oma vorm rechner setzten und ihr zeigen welche knöpfe sie drücken soll und sie würde es können


----------



## pbast6 (13. September 2009)

Und genauso gut Spielen wie jemand der sich 1 Jahr lang mit seiner Klasse auseinander gesetzt hat? Weil dan frag ich mich wieso wir eigentlich alle MMO`s Spielen wen wir alle gleich schlecht sind egal wie gut wir unsere Klasse kennen.
Und n ur mal so ich kenn genug Movenemnt Grüppel die, obwohl ich es ihnen gesagt habe, nie aus einer Zone der Leere lebend gekommen sind.


----------



## Parkhauscowboy (13. September 2009)

@pbast6

www.duden.de


----------



## redsnapper (13. September 2009)

Parkhauscowboy schrieb:


> @pbast6
> 
> www.duden.de


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit wäre dieser Thread zum Tode verurteilt...in b4 close und so.


----------



## Duath (13. September 2009)

Cheer schrieb:


> Das hört sich nach was für mich an! direkt ma Googlen.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9EGvVsF0W8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fiIY8tg2qBs
Da kannst du es dir auch mal anschauen.
Mir gefällt es leider nicht, weil mir die Umgebung keine Atmosphäre vermittelt.


----------



## Exeone (13. September 2009)

pbast6 schrieb:


> Und genauso gut Spielen wie jemand der sich 1 Jahr lang mit seiner Klasse auseinander gesetzt hat? Weil dan frag ich mich wieso wir eigentlich alle MMO`s Spielen wen wir alle gleich schlecht sind egal wie gut wir unsere Klasse kennen.
> Und n ur mal so ich kenn genug Movenemnt Grüppel die, obwohl ich es ihnen gesagt habe, nie aus einer Zone der Leere lebend gekommen sind.




Da bin ich mir hundert prozentig sicher und ich kann dir sagen warum man MMO´s Speitl ( eigentlich) denn es geht eigentlich darum in einer Welt mit anderen Mitspielern Abenteuer zu bestreiten und nicht darum wer am schnellsten welche tasten drückt. Und ich kann dir versichern das ich mit deinem Char nach kurzer zeit genauso spielen könnte wie einer der ihn schon seid ein Jahr spielt. Tooltips durchlesen kurz ausprobieren und auf der Leiste so anbringen wie ich sie gerne hätte alles kein ding


----------



## pbast6 (13. September 2009)

Aber bei 30 Skills? Erstmla alle merken und dan auch noch wissen welche man wan einzusetzen hast. Schonmal Aion auf 50 gespielt?


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. September 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Was hat leveln mit Kennenlernen des Charakters zu tun, dafür brauch man vielleicht 10 Minuten, um alle Skills sorgfältig durchzulesen. Jeder Idiot weiß dann was welcher Skill macht, dafür brauch ich nicht 20d played nur damit ich mal max Level bin. Leveln ist einfach nur Beschäftigungstherapie und um die Geschichte kennenzulernen, als ob das nicht auch ausschließlich auf max Level ginge, leider hat sich das sinnlose gegrinde "Leveln" so eingebürgert im MMO Markt, aber mit Charakter kennen lernen hat das Null zu tun. Nur weil ich 100.000 Mal den Skill benutze bis ich max Lvl bin lerne ich ihn nicht besser kennen.



oh oh oh...bitte nicht aion spielen....bitte nicht.


----------



## Navidgirnuod (13. September 2009)

so wie ich die Exp/Lvlkurve gesehen habe halte ich die Einschätzung auf der ersten Seite für durchaus realistisch... bis lv50 so 2-3 Monate wenn man zügig spielt und nicht zuoft stirbt. 

Gemeint ist natürlich INGAME Zeit also 60 Spieltage würd ich als unterste Grenze ansetzen. Das wäre bei ähnlich forschen Vorgehen wie es viele in WoW tun die etwa 10 fache Zeit (im Vergleich zu 1-80 lvln), was durchaus realistisch ist.

Da aber das "Endgame" nicht wie in WoW erst mit lv50 anfängt sondern schon deutlich früher hinkt der Vergleich völlig.


----------



## Rukaniz (13. September 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> Da bin ich mir hundert prozentig sicher und ich kann dir sagen warum man MMO´s Speitl ( eigentlich) denn es geht eigentlich darum in einer Welt mit anderen Mitspielern Abenteuer zu bestreiten und nicht darum wer am schnellsten welche tasten drückt. Und ich kann dir versichern das ich mit deinem Char nach kurzer zeit genauso spielen könnte wie einer der ihn schon seid ein Jahr spielt. Tooltips durchlesen kurz ausprobieren und auf der Leiste so anbringen wie ich sie gerne hätte alles kein ding




Also ich wette es gibt nicht ein einziges Spiel in dem du mich schlagen könntest wenn wir in der von dir geschilderten Situation wären -.-
da ich viel mehr Erfahrungen gemacht habe und ein ganz andere herangehensweiße besitzen würde als du
Klar PC zocken mit Sport zu vergleichen ist unangebracht da man bei spielen doch auch mal arg Glück haben kann besonders bei Shootern aber beim Fussball wird kaum ein Anfänger gegen einen Profi bestehen können ich bezweifel sogar das der "noob" den ball jemals berrührt


----------



## Skyler93 (13. September 2009)

Rukaniz schrieb:


> Also ich wette es gibt nicht ein einziges Spiel in dem du mich schlagen könntest wenn wir in der von dir geschilderten Situation wären -.-
> da ich viel mehr Erfahrungen gemacht habe und ein ganz andere herangehensweiße besitzen würde als du
> Klar PC zocken mit Sport zu vergleichen ist unangebracht da man bei spielen doch auch mal arg Glück haben kann besonders bei Shootern aber beim Fussball word kaum ein Anfänger gegen einen Profi bestehen können ich bezweifel sogar das der "noob" den ball jemals berrührt



100%recht


----------



## Stancer (13. September 2009)

Also ich denke man wird so 20-30 Tage played brauchen um max Level zu erreichen. Bei WoW hab ich zu Classic glaube ich 10 Tage gebraucht und das war schon recht schnell damals.  Aion dauert deutlich länger. Schon Level 24 auf 25 kam mir so vor wie in Classic WoW 59 auf 60. 
Bereits ab Level 25 schafft man so nur noch 1 Level pro Tag.

Nach meiner Erfahrung wird es 3-4mal so lange dauern ca.
Ganz so hart wie in Classic Daoc wird es wohl nicht. Dort hab ich für meinen ersten 50er etwa 10 Monate Echtzeit gebraucht bei 2-3Std Spielzeit pro Tag. 

Ich denke als Normalspieler wird man schon so 4-5 Monate spielen müssen um den Char aufs maximal Level zu bringen. Wer mehr spielt erreicht dies schneller.


----------



## SireS (13. September 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> immer diese schwachsinninigen Aion - WoW Vergleiche.
> 
> Es kotzt langsam echt an das man keinen thread ohne das Wort "WoW" lesen kann.
> Vergesst dieses drecks Spiel doch endlich mal oder treibt euch wenigstens nicht in unserem *AION* Forum rum und geht weiter Free Epics farmen und  aufgewärmten gimp content vorsetzen lassen!
> ...



Also ich bin auch enttäuscht, was aus Wow geworden ist, aber man muss sich nicht gleich so gehen lassen...


----------



## n0rSly (13. September 2009)

Man sollte IMMER bedenken Aion, ab lvl 25 kannst du Abyss und (ich weiß es selber nicht genau)! man kann ab da auch schon um Burgen kämpfen somit auch die Punkte bekommen und d.h. warum nicht mal 1 woche Pause mit lvl machen und z.b. auf lvl 35 mal bissel punkte für mich farmen eventuell gibt es ja eine neue waffe/rüstung für mich ...


Ich finde es schade das sich bei manchen MMOs wirklich so eingefunden hat

(ich übertreibe)
"MAX LVL WERDEN UHHH SCHNELL MAX LVL WERDEN AHH IMBAROXXER MAX LVL UHHH"


warum denn nich

"ich lese mal die Questtexte erfreue mich an der Geschichte und lerne erstmal die Abyss kennen damit ich wenn ich mal Max lvl habe gleich richtig spielen kann ohne all die anderen die es wie ebend beschrieben gemacht haben mit meinen fragen zu nerven"


Ich kann etwas verstehn das man lvl 50 werden will weil man dann ja alle skills usw hat aber wenn man die skills von lvl 30 nicht wirklich fürs pvp kennt was bringen mir denn die lvl 50 skills die eventuell erst nach paar lvl 30/40/.. Skills benutzbar sind?

Für mich gild immer noch:

PvP Nicht PvE denn PvE Computer PvP MENSCH!


mfg NorsLY


Ps.: bin erst 14 für Rechtschreibfehler haftet meine Deutschlehrerin (tele.: 0190 ach lassen wir das=)


----------



## redsnapper (13. September 2009)

Wird man den eigentlich beim Hochleveln in 4-5 Monaten (wenn viele einen 50er Char haben) überhaupt noch in den Abyss kommen ohne direkt mit einem Schlag zurück zum Obelisk geschickt zu werden?


----------



## Stancer (13. September 2009)

Ja das liegt aber an der falschen Spieleinstellung und es sind leider die WoW Spieler, die diese Einstellung an den Tag legen. Dies liegt denke ich vor allem daran, das der Wettkampf (wer hat die besseren Items, wer hat First Down ...) in WoW einen sehr hohen Stellenwert hat.

Genau deswegen hechten die Spieler derart durch die Level. Auch kennen viele nichts anderes ausser WoW und leben mit dem Gedanken, das das richtige Spiel erst auf dem maximal Level beginnt und glauben auf den Leveln darunter gibt es nichts zu sehen.

Wer meint so spielen zu müssen... bitte aber diesen Leuten entgeht eine Menge Flair und Spielspass. Ich jedenfalls werde jedes einzelne Level genießen.


----------



## Timdertaylor (13. September 2009)

Kantron schrieb:


> *WoW - Aion Vergleiche sind scheiße. *
> In Aion hängt die Levelzeit davon ab wie viel skill du hast, bzw. ob du ein Gruppenspieler bist oder solo levelst.
> In WoW davon wieviel zeit du reinsteckst, Skill oder Gruppe wird nicht benötigt um max level zu erreichen.
> Bleib bei WoW, spiel in Zukunft nen Allianz Worgen und nutz auch mal Gleitcreme...macht es noch ein Stück angenehmer die free-Epics vertikal eingeführt zubekommen.




/sign! mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen!


----------



## __Bacardii__ (13. September 2009)

bin jz aufm open beta server 17 einhalb und keine quests mehr bis diesen gruppen quests bei den tursins hat wer tipps oder so?


----------



## _flo93_ (13. September 2009)

redsnapper schrieb:


> Wird man den eigentlich beim Hochleveln in 4-5 Monaten (wenn viele einen 50er Char haben) überhaupt noch in den Abyss kommen ohne direkt mit einem Schlag zurück zum Obelisk geschickt zu werden?



soweit ich weiß, gibt es im 3 verschiedene abyss für 3 lvl bereiche. ich weiß es aber nich genau, hab de nur mal gehört...^^


----------



## EyeofSauron (13. September 2009)

also das mit den 3 bereichen ist ja ganz gut überlegt

allerdings bin ich lvl 26 und abgesehen davon das ich allein im abyss bin, sind die artefakte auf der unteren ebene, wo eigentlich sonst nur lvl 25-32 mobs rumlaufen trotz allem von lvl 40 balaur bewacht. Da frag ich mich doch wie man da was einnehmen soll, denn die balaur nehmen von einem lvl 26er 1 dmg, und machen 700 rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ganz funktioniert das system dann doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüner Schami (14. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja das liegt aber an der falschen Spieleinstellung und es sind leider die WoW Spieler, die diese Einstellung an den Tag legen. Dies liegt denke ich vor allem daran, das der Wettkampf (wer hat die besseren Items, wer hat First Down ...) in WoW einen sehr hohen Stellenwert hat.
> 
> Genau deswegen hechten die Spieler derart durch die Level. Auch kennen viele nichts anderes ausser WoW und leben mit dem Gedanken, das das richtige Spiel erst auf dem maximal Level beginnt und glauben auf den Leveln darunter gibt es nichts zu sehen.
> 
> Wer meint so spielen zu müssen... bitte aber diesen Leuten entgeht eine Menge Flair und Spielspass. Ich jedenfalls werde jedes einzelne Level genießen.



Stance :> woher haste das tolle Aion pic da unter dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habs schon thx^^


----------



## Darkzag (14. September 2009)

> ZITAT(Kantron @ 13.09.2009, 13:56)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


/signed 
sicher bin ich der 100te, 
Warhammer/hdro und andere wurden auch gleich mal mit wow vergleicht....manche wollen halt wow 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Ja das liegt aber an der falschen Spieleinstellung und es sind leider die WoW Spieler, die diese Einstellung an den Tag legen. Dies liegt denke ich vor allem daran, das der Wettkampf (wer hat die besseren Items, wer hat First Down ...) in WoW einen sehr hohen Stellenwert hat.
> 
> Genau deswegen hechten die Spieler derart durch die Level. Auch kennen viele nichts anderes ausser WoW und leben mit dem Gedanken, das das richtige Spiel erst auf dem maximal Level beginnt und glauben auf den Leveln darunter gibt es nichts zu sehen.
> 
> Wer meint so spielen zu müssen... bitte aber diesen Leuten entgeht eine Menge Flair und Spielspass. Ich jedenfalls werde jedes einzelne Level genießen.




WoW konnte beides gut miteinander kombiniern^^..also ich bin sehr gern durch die WoW welt rumgegeistert..das hat man an meinen vielen twinks gesehen..ich hab aber auch genauso gern epixxen hinterhergejagt

in AION ist das leveln leider nicht sooo spaßig wie in WoW..da gehts irgendwie echt ehr drum so schnell wie möglich stark zu werden und dicke items zu bekommen


btw. es ist nur logisch AION mit WoW zu vergleichen..beides sind mmo´s..es ist also unsinnig beide spiele für verschieden zu halten oO


----------



## Skyler93 (14. September 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> WoW konnte beides gut miteinander kombiniern^^..also ich bin sehr gern durch die WoW welt rumgegeistert..das hat man an meinen vielen twinks gesehen..ich hab aber auch genauso gern epixxen hinterhergejagt
> 
> in AION ist das leveln leider nicht sooo spaßig wie in WoW..da gehts irgendwie echt ehr drum so schnell wie mäglich stark zu werden und dicke items zu bekommen



Hmm, also ehrlich gesagt hab ich bis jitz nichts negatives am lvln gefunden, klar nicht so funny wie DK bei WoW oder WotLK, aber sind halt normale Grindquests wie bei WoW lvl 1-60...
Bei WoW willste doch auch mächtigstark und dicke items haben oda? Klar kriegt man jitz leicht einfach alels hinterhergeworfen aber trotzdem möchte mans ja haben...
das was bei Aion spaßig sein wird ist das PvP beim Questen...^^freue mich schon den ein oder anderen zu schlachten


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. September 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> Hmm, also ehrlich gesagt hab ich bis jitz nichts negatives am lvln gefunden, klar nicht so funny wie DK bei WoW oder WotLK, aber sind halt normale Grindquests wie bei WoW lvl 1-60...
> Bei WoW willste doch auch mächtigstark und dicke items haben oda? Klar kriegt man jitz leicht einfach alels hinterhergeworfen aber trotzdem möchte mans ja haben...
> das was bei Aion spaßig sein wird ist das PvP beim Questen...^^freue mich schon den ein oder anderen zu schlachten



in WoW kam eben das ganze umfeld für mich spannender und erkundschaftswerter vor..und man war viel freier..die gebiete viel größer..als würde jedes gebiet eine andere geschischte erzählen..es kam einem eben wie eine andere welt vor..in AION merkt man eben, dass es ehr ein spiel erschafft., als eine eigene welt. Die gebiete klein, verpackt und linear usw....es ist halt keine welt zum eintauchen..sondern zum direkten spielen......(versteh das mal einer^^)


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2009)

Ren-Alekz schrieb:


> WoW konnte beides gut miteinander kombiniern^^..also ich bin sehr gern durch die WoW welt rumgegeistert..das hat man an meinen vielen twinks gesehen..ich hab aber auch genauso gern epixxen hinterhergejagt
> 
> in AION ist das leveln leider nicht sooo spaßig wie in WoW..da gehts irgendwie echt ehr drum so schnell wie möglich stark zu werden und dicke items zu bekommen
> 
> ...



Vergleichst du auch einen Porsche mit einem BMW X3 ? Ne Boing 747 mit nem Eurofighter ? Nen Rennrad mit nem Mountainbike ? Äpfel und Birnen ? Ne Sandale mit nem Sportschuh ?

Ich denke nicht. Es sind zwar auch Autos, Flugzeuge, Fahrräder, Obst oder Schuhe aber die Eigenschaften sind doch deutlich unterschiedlich. Ich rede hier von dem Zuschneiden auf bestimmte Zielgruppen. Genau deswegen kann man die Spiele nicht vergleichen.
Ein Porsche ist nicht schlechter oder besser als ein BMW X3, jeder ist für etwas anderes gemacht und hat dementsprechend stärken. Porsche z.b. hohe Geschwindigkeit aber dafür keine Geländegängigkeit.
Diese Vergleiche wirst du in Autozeitschriften aber niemals finden, da jemand der im Gelände fahren will sicher nicht über einen Porsche nachdenkt womit wir wieder bei der Zielgruppe sind.

WAR konnte man deswegen nicht vergleichen (und trotzdem haben es einige getan), da das Spielprinzip völlig anders ist. Ja es gibt das typische MMORPG Grundgerüst. Leveln, Charakterentwicklung und Items aber der rest ist völlig unterschiedlich. In WAR steht das RvR absolut im Vordergrund. In WoW ist es eher im Hintergrund. In WAR geht es um Gruppe in WoW geht vieles einzeln. Ein Vergleich kann aber nur dort stattfinden wo gemeinsamkeiten sind.

So kannst du einen Porsche z.b. mit einem Audi TT vergleichen. Beide sind im Sportwagensegment.

Um nun mal auf Aion zu kommen. Das MMORPG Genre fächert sich in sehr viele kleine Unterkategorien und jedes MMORPG setzt die Schwerpunktverteilung anders an :
Hier mal ein paar Punkte worauf sich ein MMORPG spezialisieren kann :

PvE
Open PvP
Instanziertes PvP
RvR
RP
PvPvE
Full-Loot
Lear by Doing
Gruppe
Einzeln
Wirtschaft
Sandbox
....

Und es gibt noch viele mehr. Du kannst also nur Vergleichen, wenn diese für sich die gleichen Schwerpunkte setzen aber das gibt es im MMORPG SEktor nicht.

Z.b. liegen die Schwerpunkte für WAR bei RvR und Gruppe sowie Open PvP und auch instanziertes PvP
Bei WoW liegen sie bei PvE, PvP, Einzeln und Gruppe gemischt
Bei Vanguard liegen die Schwerpunkte bei PvE, Wirtschaft und RP
Ultima Online geht völlig eigene Wege und greift in fast alle Bereiche.


Und genau deswegen kann man nicht vergleichen. Aion hat auch verlagerte Schwerpunkte.
Als man damals diese WAR - WoW Vergleiche aufgestellt hat, wäre ein WAR - Daoc Vergleich deutlich sinnvoller gewesen aber selbst diese Spiele kann man nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Schwabentier (14. September 2009)

_flo93_ schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß, gibt es im 3 verschiedene abyss für 3 lvl bereiche. ich weiß es aber nich genau, hab de nur mal gehört...^^



Es gibt 1 Abyss mit 3 Lvl Bereichen.

Untere Ebene (da warst du) ist für lvl 25-40.
Obere Ebene ist für 35-50.
Kern ist für 50 only

Also ich rede von den Festungen, bei den normalen Mobs kannst auch früher nach oben.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (14. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Vergleichst du auch einen Porsche mit einem BMW X3 ? Ne Boing 747 mit nem Eurofighter ? Nen Rennrad mit nem Mountainbike ? Äpfel und Birnen ? Ne Sandale mit nem Sportschuh ?
> 
> Ich denke nicht. Es sind zwar auch Autos, Flugzeuge, Fahrräder, Obst oder Schuhe aber die Eigenschaften sind doch deutlich unterschiedlich. Ich rede hier von dem Zuschneiden auf bestimmte Zielgruppen. Genau deswegen kann man die Spiele nicht vergleichen.
> Ein Porsche ist nicht schlechter oder besser als ein BMW X3, jeder ist für etwas anderes gemacht und hat dementsprechend stärken. Porsche z.b. hohe Geschwindigkeit aber dafür keine Geländegängigkeit.
> ...




verlagerte schwerpunkte erlauben es also nicht, mmo´s miteinander zu vergleichen? es ist nun mal gleiches genre..man vergleicht auch arcade racer mit simulation rennspielen..man fährt da ja immernoch auto..also verlgeichen kann man die aufjedenfall, alles andere ist doch humbuck


----------



## Sin (14. September 2009)

Hmm schaut mir aus nach Vergleichsthread Nr. 42...


----------



## floppydrive (14. September 2009)

Wie ihr es nicht ertragen könnt mit dem Branchen-Primus verglichen zu werden. 
Da könnt ihr noch so viel Flamen und meckern, das wird immer vorkommen, wieso kommt ihr nicht einfach damit klar und erklärt den Leute mal sachlich was anders ist. 
Wenn ich in andere Foren gucke werden Neulinge die von WoW im diesem speziellen Spiel ordentlich begrüßt und es wird immer erklärt was Sache ist.
Ihr könntet die Leute etwas netter Empfangen und Ihnen sagen was an AION so toll ist, aber stattdessen flamt ihr sie weil sie von WoW kommen.
Es gibt genug Spieler die mit WoW angefangen haben und einfach eine Veränderung wollen oder sich einfach informieren wollen ob ihnen AION gefällt.
Zeigt doch einfach mal bissl Klasse und werdet nicht wieder zu knallharten Fanboys, also echt Leute.
Ihr werdet es ey nicht loswerden mit WoW verglichen zu werden, das wird jedem MMORPG hinterherhängen.


Ps: So oft wie in diesem Beitrag das Wort WoW vorgekommen ist werdet ihr mich wahrscheinlich steinigen und meine Leiche verbrennen.


----------



## mvposse (14. September 2009)

Tamaecki schrieb:


> dann lass es und bleib bei WoW, das kann uns nur recht sein, das solceh Spieler gleich wegbleiben!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


und dann weinen wenn keiner mehr eine gruppe findet weil alle wieder bei war,aoc und wow sind


----------



## mvposse (14. September 2009)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Wie ihr es nicht ertragen könnt mit dem Branchen-Primus verglichen zu werden.
> Da könnt ihr noch so viel Flamen und meckern, das wird immer vorkommen, wieso kommt ihr nicht einfach damit klar und erklärt den Leute mal sachlich was anders ist.
> Wenn ich in andere Foren gucke werden Neulinge die von WoW im diesem speziellen Spiel ordentlich begrüßt und es wird immer erklärt was Sache ist.
> Ihr könntet die Leute etwas netter Empfangen und Ihnen sagen was an AION so toll ist, aber stattdessen flamt ihr sie weil sie von WoW kommen.
> ...


/word


----------



## RomanGV1 (14. September 2009)

in china hat es jemand geschafft zu 1.0 version (weniger quests wie heute etc) in 5 tagen auf MAX level zu kommen.
Level 45 (MAX 1.0) in 5 Tagen.
Jeden Tag Exakt 20 stunden (Zocken)  4 stunden (schlafen).

PRO.
Also krank schreiben lassen ca. 5 Tage und auf gehts...^^


----------



## Trorg (14. September 2009)

Oh man seid ihr Typen.
Ihr meckert alle über WoW und im Endefekt ist Aion doch das gleiche, wie alle anderen MMO`s auch.
Was wird das Endgame bei Aion werden?
Den ganzen Tag im Abys rumhängen und sich mit anderen Spielern kloppen.
Wahnsinn wie abwechslungsreich.

Es wird gemeckert das man bei WoW nur hinter Items hinterher ist??
Klaro rennt man bei Aion natürlich auf level 50 mit level 12 Items rum weil "man ist ja nicht hinter Items her"
Und PvP macht man auch zum Spass und nicht um neue Items zu bekommen oder wie?

Klaro wirds in Aion auch darum gehen wer der Beste ist (PvP Ranglisten werden auf der Webseite veröffentlicht)
Wenn ich mich hier im Forum oder auch in den offiziellen Foren umschaue sind die meisten Themen doch alla "wie ImbaRoxxor einige Klassen sind"
Andere frage:
Warum wollt ihr Aion spielen?
Um ein guter Spieler zu werden und euren Spass dabei zu haben oder spielt ihr um mittelmässig zu sein?

Vergleiche WOW und Aion.....
Seid mal ehrlich wer von euch kannte MMO`s vor WoW?
Wer von euch hat Vanguard, Ragnok, Lineage oder Ultima Online gespielt?
Ich denke das ist der kleinste Teil.
Durch WoW wurde die Masse aufmerksam auf MMO`s, es wurde Alltagstauglich.
Ohne WoW würde es jetzt kein Aion und viele andere Spiele jetzt nicht geben.

Ich finde diese Intolleranten Idioten immer so geil.
Grenzt ja schon fast an Rassismuss (Boh du bist WoW Spieler geh weg "random beschimpfung bitte hier einsetzen")
Und ja ich spiele WoW ausgiebig und erfolgreich und ja auch Aion gefällt mir sehr gut und ich hab meine Vorbestellung laufen und werde es zum Start spielen...
Und wo ist das Problem dabei?
Darf ich kein Aion spielen weil ich WoW spiele?
Dürft ihr Aion spielen obwohl ihr kein Ultima Online gespielt habt?
Ich hab alle Beta Events mitgemacht, habe die Welt (auf beiden Seiten) ausgiebig erforscht und alle Klassen angespielt.
Und ich freu mich drauf.

Dazu mal mein erstes Erlebniss in Aion.
Ich erstellte mir eine kleine niedliche Priesterin.
Das erste was auf mich zukam waren drei Typen die sich die ganze zeit bei mir aufhielten und einen Zauber wirkten und abbrachen (damit man ständig die ersten zwei silben der Spachausgabe hörte)
Gleich danach kamen wisper wie süss meine kleine Priesterin wohl ist und das ich doch auch bestimmt ein Mädel bin und natürlich sofort CS mit denen will (ich gehe mal auf die Lutsch mein **** sprüche nicht weiter ein die da kamen)
Geniales Niveau das da rüberkam in Betaphase 1.
Was ich damit sagen will, Idioten gibts überall und bei 13 Millionen Spielern gibts eben mehr als bei 500.000 Spielern, wenn Aion wirklich so gross wird wie die Comm zur zeit so rumprollt, wird es, wenn es so alt wie WoW ist, genauso sein.

Wir sprechen uns in 5 Jahren (wenn Aion dann noch existiert)
Und an unsere kleinen Hasser hier im Thread, überlegt euch mal was ihr für ein Mist von euch gebt und kommt mal n bischen runter.

PS: es ist 6 Uhr morgens und ich hab noch lange gezockt, daher werden Rechtschreibflames auf meinen post direkt gemeldet (das machen doch eigentlich nur WoW Kiddys oder? *grinz*) also lasst es gleich, ich weis das viele Fehler drin sind.


----------



## Jelly (14. September 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Dazu mal mein erstes Erlebniss in Aion.
> Ich erstellte mir eine kleine niedliche Priesterin.
> Das erste was auf mich zukam waren drei Typen die sich die ganze zeit bei mir aufhielten und einen Zauber wirkten und abbrachen (damit man ständig die ersten zwei silben der Spachausgabe hörte)
> Gleich danach kamen wisper wie süss meine kleine Priesterin wohl ist und das ich doch auch bestimmt ein Mädel bin und natürlich sofort CS mit denen will (ich gehe mal auf die Lutsch mein **** sprüche nicht weiter ein die da kamen)
> ...



Das die Comm Rumprollt sind wohl eher ausnahmen und die gibts wie du selbst schon sagtest in jeder Comm also verallgemeiner selber nicht wenn du es anderen auch nicht gestattest.

Mal davon abgesehen wären wohl die meisten der Aion Spieler sogar FROH darüber wenn Aion den erfolg von WoW nicht erreicht viele wollen mittlerweile mehr als nur Items hinterherlaufen,
sie wollen spaß etwas neues entdecken , keine aufgewärmten lückenfüller Instanzen und nen freundliches miteinander auf ihrem Server und das es selbiges bei WoW schon länger kaum noch gibt brauch
 ich auch dir nicht sagen das wirst du selbst bereits erkannt haben. Ob Aion im Endeffekt uns das geben wird was wir uns erhoffen wer weiß, wir werdens sehen.


----------



## Trorg (14. September 2009)

Auch in Aion werden die Leute den Items hinterrennen.
Das war schon im Pen&Paper so (die Axt mit +3 die man findet ist halt besser als die mit +1)
Das ist nunmal das Spielprinzip eines RPGs, klaro ist ne schöne Welt drumherum toll, war am Anfang in WoW genauso.
Aber im Endefekt läufts doch nur darauf hinaus das du besser bist als dein PvP/PvE Gegner und als Sieger da stehst und das ist nunmal zu 50 % Skill und zu 50 % Ausrüstung.
Wie in jedem Spiel halt.


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2009)

Unglaublich was sich manche auf ihr WoW einbilden...

"Ohne WoW gäbe es kein Aion"..... ach wenn es doch nur so wäre *träum*

Soll ich WoW etwa danken, das es nen Haufen pubertärer Kinder ins Genre geholt hat, die für ein derartiges Genre wo es auf soziale Kompetenzen ankommt völlig ungeeignet sind ?
Na wenn dem so ist : DANKE WOW !!!!!

Ich sags gerne nochmal : WoW ist nicht die WElt, hat das Rad nicht erfunden und schon gar nicht das Genre. 98% der Dinge aus WoW gab es bereits in Everquest, Lineage, Ultima usw. und ich bin mir 100%ig sicher, das spiele wie Aion auch ohne WoW entwickelt worden wären.
Leider sehen viele es so, das WoW dem Genre mehr geschadet als geholfen hat, denn seit WoW herrscht in dem Genre absoluter Stillstand.

Ihr regt euch auf, das ihr ständig blöd angemacht werdet, wenn ihr sagt das ihr WoW spielt ? Wenn ihr auf derartige Kommentare wie oben verzichten würdet würde man euch evtl. etwas ernster nehmen. Doch leider ist dem nicht so und jeder 2. WoW Spieler glaubt er sei der Mittelpunkt, die Krone der Schöpfung und der Genre Primus !!!! Genau diese Überheblichkeit macht die WoW Community in meinen Augen so unbeliebt und das zu recht !


----------



## Trorg (14. September 2009)

Puh bei so einer Antwort von Sozialer Kompetenz sprechen ist gewagt.
Ich habe nie gesagt das WoW das Genre erfunden hat, ich habe gesagt es hat es der breiten Masse zugänglich gemacht und eine Welle von den verschiedensten MMO`s ausgelöst.
Wenn du mir absprichst das WoW nicht beteiligt an dem Erfolg des Genres MMORPG ist dann muss ich dir sagen das du keine Ahnung hast wovon du da sprichst, aber für dich ist das Genre durch WoW ja auch zum Stillstand gekommen.
Dann sag mir bitte was anderen Entwicklern daran gehindert hat ein MMo zu erstellen und gegen den "Stillstand" etwas zu tun?
Vieleicht weil das ach so böse WoW ja allen anderen Entwicklern verboten hat was zu machen *lach*

Ah ja Leute die auf ihr WoW sich was einbilden *grinz* der ist süss.

Zum letzten Satz:
Na ja ist die Aion Comm anders?
Die Aion Comm meckert über alle anderen MMO`s das sie ja so schlecht sind und die leute bitte dabei bleiben sollen (bestes Beispiel sind die Antworten auf diesen thread).
Macht die Aion Comm grade nicht allzu beliebt finde ich.


----------



## Lintflas (14. September 2009)

Dragonn schrieb:


> Huhu liebe Com,
> ich habe eine einfache Frage die mich sehr interessiert,
> allerdings finde ich einfach nirgends eine Antwort darauf.
> 
> ...



Ach, das ist alles kein Problem. Wenn Du willst, leveln wir deinen Charakter für Dich auf 50 und rüsten ihn schonmal komplett episch aus.
Einloggen musst Du dann allerdings selbst... obwohl, wenn Du willst, komme ich Dich vorher noch besuchen, fahre den Rechner für Dich hoch und logge für Dich ein.
Die Richtungstasten WASD musst Du dann aber selbst drücken, falls es Dir nicht allzu viele Umstände macht.


MfG  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2009)

Ich weiss nicht was ich davon habe, das nun mit dem Genre mehr Geld verdient wird aber das genau sagt deine Aussage aus.

Ja mit MMORPG´s wird heute mehr Geld verdient als vor 10 Jahren.... und jetzt ? Gute MMORPG gabs auch vor WoW und hätte es auch ohne WoW weiterhin gegeben.
Wer also behauptet WoW sei so unheimlich wichtig für das Genre, das es ohne WoW das Genre nicht mehr gäbe oder das MMORPG erst seit WoW spielbar seien ist einfach nur eingebildet und und überheblich und hat keinerlei Ahnung.

Und um deine Frage zu beantworten was die anderen Entwickler am Stillstand gehindert hat : Ganz einfach... das GELD !!! WoW hat mit bereits vorhandenen Mitteln einen enormen Erfolg verbucht. Man muss kein Geschäftsmann sein um zu wissen, das andere dem dann natürlich nachzueifern versuchen. Der Erfolg war sogar so gigantisch, das dies jeder tat. Langsam begreifen die Entwickler aber, das WoW ne Eintagsfliege ist, dessen Erfolg nicht wiederholt werden kann. Aber die letzten 5 Jahre waren absoluter Stillstand.
Kein Entwickler entwickelt aus der Laune heraus dem Spieler was gutes zu tun, denn es geht immer nur ums Geld. Das vor auch vor WoW schon so und wird auch immer so bleiben !


----------



## Arandes (14. September 2009)

> Zum letzten Satz:
> Na ja ist die Aion Comm anders?
> Die Aion Comm meckert über alle anderen MMO`s das sie ja so schlecht sind und die leute bitte dabei bleiben sollen (bestes Beispiel sind die Antworten auf diesen thread).
> Macht die Aion Comm grade nicht allzu beliebt finde ich.



Unterstütze ich zu 100%. Aber etwas berücksichtigen ja die wenigsten Aion-Spieler: die Meisten von ihnen haben WoW gezockt und fanden es gut - ansonsten haben sie ein Suchtpotenzial und kommen nun auf die neue Droge. Aber neeeee, man ist ja gleich was besseres, wenn man von WoW wegkam; also warum nicht über die ehem. "Freunde" oder "Mitstreiter" herziehen? Ist schon seit jeher "menschlich" möchte man meinen. Bravo!

Der HdRO-Comm. wird auch nachgesagt, sie seien arrogant und hochnäsig (nur mal als Beispiel). Schlussendlich hat jedes MMORPG seine eigene Community, welche das Spiel mitgestaltet. Und wenn ich mir nur mal diesen Thread durchgehe, denke ich nicht, dass sich Aion lange machen wird (bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen hier).

Insofern: Spielt ein Spiel, weil es Euch spass macht. Hinter jedem Avatar/Alter Ego steckt ein MENSCH, aber das vergisst man eben gerne mal in der Virtualität...


----------



## Trorg (14. September 2009)

Wie du vieleicht aus meinen Antwortet herausgelesen haben solltest (obwohl wenn ich mir deinen Antworten so durchlese hast du nicht wirklich verstanden was ich geschrieben habe) habe ich nicht mit WoW angefangen, sondern vor 23 Jahren mit D&D Pen&Paper, halt Moment "Einsamer Wolf" war noch vorher.
Genauso war Ultima Online, Vanguard, Linage und so viele Spiele vor WoW da die ich gespielt habe.
Und es wird auch nach WoW noch viele Spiele geben die ich spielen werden, und warum? 
Weil mir das spielen Spass macht und nicht weil mir irgend jemand was vorschreibt.
Aber ich bin nicht so verbohrt und uneinsichtig wie du, da liegt der grosse Unterschied.
Schau weiter auf deinen Teller und ja nicht über den Tellerrand hinaus, könntest ja mal was neues entdecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Stancer schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht was ich davon habe, das nun mit dem Genre mehr Geld verdient wird aber das genau sagt deine Aussage aus.
> 
> Und um deine Frage zu beantworten was die anderen Entwickler am Stillstand gehindert hat : Ganz einfach... das GELD !!! WoW hat mit bereits vorhandenen Mitteln einen enormen Erfolg verbucht. Man muss kein Geschäftsmann sein um zu wissen, das andere dem dann natürlich nachzueifern versuchen. Der Erfolg war sogar so gigantisch, das dies jeder tat. Langsam begreifen die Entwickler aber, das WoW ne Eintagsfliege ist, dessen Erfolg nicht wiederholt werden kann.



Was du davon hast?
Du kannst Aion spielen oder glaubst du das so ein Projekt (die kosten für Aion belaufen sich mit sicherheit nicht auf ein paar Cents) umgesetzt werden könnte wenn die Entwickler nicht wüsten das die breite Masse drauf anspringt und damit Geld zu machen ist?
Aion wurde nicht für 100.000 Spieler konzipiert, dazu ist es einfach zu teuer.
Und das MMO`s der breiten Masse zugänglicher geworden ist liegt sehr stark an WoW.

Danke Arandes für deine zustimmung, es gibt auch hier noch anständige Leute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (14. September 2009)

Dragonn schrieb:


> Huhu liebe Com,
> ich habe eine einfache Frage die mich sehr interessiert,
> allerdings finde ich einfach nirgends eine Antwort darauf.
> 
> ...




Das hier ist kein WoW.2 Wochen max lvl und max Berufe ist nun mal rein gar nicht und genau so sollte ein MMO sein.Wir wollen doch alle langfristigen Spass und nicht eine Eoche nach Max lvl schon alle Epics und zwei Monate später den ganzen Content durch? Nein wir wollen ein gutes vernünftiges Spiel spielen.Solltest DU also eher das einfache Kindergarten Niveau lieben bleib bei WoW.Suchst Du die echte Herausforderung also auch sterben beim lvln dann spiele AION.


----------



## Oglokk (14. September 2009)

marcloker schrieb:


> sorry, aber du braucht nicht mehr skill bei aion als in anderen spielen... du hast sogar automatisches angreifen auf knofdruck. der char dreht sich auch automatisch zum ziel um wenn er z.b. zaubert oder schießt. wo bitte schön braucht man da skill??





Air Fights etc. zb.

Und keine AHnung welcher Klasse du gespielt hast.Beim Chanter brauch ich alleine 5 knöpfe im SPiel alleine schon an Kampfhandlungen.dann noch was zum healen zwischendurch wenn es mal zwei mobs sind.

Bei WoW ziehe ich mir mit nem HM oder Mage 10 Mobs zusammen und AE sie einfach weg.

Und nun behaupte Du nochmal das man bei AION keinen Skill braucht aber bei WoW mehr .


Mehr als nen lol kannst Du dafür echt nicht erwarten ^^


----------



## Oglokk (14. September 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Was hat leveln mit Kennenlernen des Charakters zu tun, dafür brauch man vielleicht 10 Minuten, um alle Skills sorgfältig durchzulesen. Jeder Idiot weiß dann was welcher Skill macht, dafür brauch ich nicht 20d played nur damit ich mal max Level bin. Leveln ist einfach nur Beschäftigungstherapie und um die Geschichte kennenzulernen, als ob das nicht auch ausschließlich auf max Level ginge, leider hat sich das sinnlose gegrinde "Leveln" so eingebürgert im MMO Markt, aber mit Charakter kennen lernen hat das Null zu tun. Nur weil ich 100.000 Mal den Skill benutze bis ich max Lvl bin lerne ich ihn nicht besser kennen.




Also entweder hast Du die Beta gar nicht getestet oder du bist aber echt nicht über lvl 8 hinaus gekommen.Char kennen und Char spielen lernen sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe.Du lernst
Deinen Char solo spielen und in Gruppen und im Abyys etc.Soll heissen Du musst auf jede Situation
gefasst sein.Und das lernst Du nur wenn Du Deinen Char spielen lernst.Erinner Da nur an ein bestimmtes MMO wo man in 7 tagen played auf 80 ist.Wenn man genau mit diesen Leuten in eine Instanz geht sieht man genau was man davon hat.Leute die Ihren Char nicht spielen können.Und das Du halt nur ein oder zwei Knöpfe an Deinem Char bedienst hast Du einfach keinen Skill weil es Combos gibt aber das gibt es bei Deinem ach so hochgelobten Online Spiel nicht oder? Tja hmm was soll ich dazu sagen? HUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.

Naja ist ja wahrscheinlich auch egal was ich schreibe weil Du eh keine Ahnung hast wie man ja in Deinem Post so schön lesen kann.


----------



## Oglokk (14. September 2009)

Oceanus schrieb:


> Ja schon, aber wen interessiert das leveln, wichtig ist das Endgame, dann ist das ewige gelevel am Ende auch vollkommen scheißegal.




Echte MMO Spieler lieben nunmal auch die Hintergrungeschichte aber Du bist ja wahrscheinlich auch so jemand der beim VIdeo auf ESC drückt.Naja dann bist Du auch selber Schuld das Du keinen Spass an einem Spiel hast.

Würd Dir da eher nen Ego Shooter empfehlen da is auch null story bei ^^


----------



## Oglokk (14. September 2009)

Cheer schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft... wer beim lvln spaß hat, der muss ein wahrhaft freudloses leben haben =P
> 
> Es gibt in der MMO welt ja nichts besonderes zu entdecken. "Hinter jeder Ecke wartet nur noch ein Mob in einer anderen Farbe mit nem etwas höherem lvl..."
> 
> Nur Endgame macht bock! Und das nicht grade wenig.





Diese ganzen unqualifizierten Antworten hier können doch nur von Leuten stammen die mit WoW in die Welt der MMOs eingestiegen sind.Das ist halt sehr schade weil wenn Du ein echter MMO Kenner wärst würdest Du WoW nicht spielen da es mit einem ordentlich echten gut gemachten MMO nicht mehr viel zu tun hat seit BC.

Am besten wartest einen monat schaust auf ebay kaufst dir da nen AION Account und wirst weiter unglücklich ohne skill spielen wie du es jetzt auch tust.Aber sorry hatte ja vergessen bei WoW braucht man ja keinen Skill da fallen Die Bosse schon bei Eurem in den hintern gesteckten Epics schon um.


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2009)

Wer glaubt Spiele wie Aion seien ohne WoW nicht entwickelt worden glaubt auch, das es keine Flugzeuge gäbe, wenn nicht die Gebrüder Wright den Erstflug durchgeführt hätten.

Genau so stellt sich dein Vergleich. Ich verneine nicht, das WoW das Genre nachhaltig beeinflusst hat aber es ist einfach nur Einbildung zu glauben, das es ohne WoW heute keine MMORPG mehr gäbe. Wie das Genre heute ohne WoW Aussehen würde kann keiner sagen... vielleicht besser .... vielleicht auch schlechter.

Ich denke, wenn WoW nicht diesen Erfolg verbucht hätte, hätte es jemand anderes getan ! Die Aussage ich solle WoW danken, das es Aion gibt ist einfach überheblich. Geh mal zu nem WoW Spieler und sag ihm er soll sich bei UO und EQ bedanken, das es WoW gibt. Er lacht dich aus und sagt vielleicht noch "rofl, WoW hat 12 Millionen" ....


----------



## Oglokk (14. September 2009)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> PS: und wer bei einem MMO von SKILL redet, der hat da was falsch verstanden, was das Wort eigentlich bedeutet.
> 
> _Bei Shooten brauch man SKILL
> Bei Simulationen (nfsreihe) braucht man SKILL
> ...



Pfff also ich skille meine Berufe in AION ^^


----------



## Æzørt (14. September 2009)

Dragonn schrieb:


> .
> 
> Die Frage ist wiefolgt:
> 
> ...



ich wette mit dir das du erst seit den letzten 1-2 jahren spielst oder? weißt du wie lange man damals zu classic zeiten von 1 auf 60 gebraucht hat? das war nicht mehr feierlich


----------



## Oglokk (14. September 2009)

Exeone schrieb:


> es ist doch wohl ein unterschied ob man Fußball spielt oder ob man tasten drückt ich könnt meine oma vorm rechner setzten und ihr zeigen welche knöpfe sie drücken soll und sie würde es können




Das will ich sehen das Deine Oma Deinen Char in einem 25er raid spielt.

Arme Oma die Flames von den anderen 24 würd ich mir nicht antun wollen.


----------



## Waler (14. September 2009)

Dragonn schrieb:


> Huhu liebe Com,
> ich habe eine einfache Frage die mich sehr interessiert,
> allerdings finde ich einfach nirgends eine Antwort darauf.
> 
> ...


Also wenn du nicht leveln magst(wie ich^^) ist das nichts für dich.Dann solltest du lieber Guild Wars spielen das hat nur 20 level oder Atlantica Online,da geht das leveln ziemlich schnell.


----------



## Oglokk (14. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Also ich denke man wird so 20-30 Tage played brauchen um max Level zu erreichen. Bei WoW hab ich zu Classic glaube ich 10 Tage gebraucht und das war schon recht schnell damals.  Aion dauert deutlich länger. Schon Level 24 auf 25 kam mir so vor wie in Classic WoW 59 auf 60.
> Bereits ab Level 25 schafft man so nur noch 1 Level pro Tag.
> 
> Nach meiner Erfahrung wird es 3-4mal so lange dauern ca.
> ...





DAOC ist ja auch ein richtiges MMORPG genau wie AIONdeshalb auch mehr Zeitaufwand.

Ich stimme Da voll zu in der LvL Zeit was AION angeht.Und dabei muss man dann auch nicht vergessen das es dort noch Berufe gibt.Und die haben es dann noch mehr in sich.Ich werde zb. nebenbei meine Berufe mitskillen.Das ist dann auch nochmal zusätzlicher zeitaufwand wobei das skillen der Berufe mehr Zeitaufwand in Anspruch nimmt als das lvln worauf ich mich schon tierisch freue ^^.Also denke ich mal werd ich wohl also Vielspieler so 3-5 Monate brauchen bis ich meinen Char so haben mag wie ich Ihn haben will und da ist das Equip farmen noch nicht mit inbegriffen.Also so wie ich das sehe werde ich an Diesem Spiel genauso viel Spass haben wie damals zu meiner Anfangszeit mit UO 1995 oder auch wie in DAOC.

Und wenn ich immer Casual und Profi Spieler oder so höre.In einem MMO geht es nicht darum was man hat sondern was man kann.Es geht nicht darum erster in allem zu sein zb eine inze als erste zu clearen.Viele haben den Spass und den Umgang mit anderen Leuten vergessen.In AION wird das alleine schon bei den Berufen ein wenig anders.ZB jeder Beruf braucht Teile von einem Handicrafter also muss man mit Leuten wieder zusammenarbeiten etc.

Das ist leider in den letzten Jahren der MMOs untergegangen und jeder versucht der beste und schnellste zu sein was halt dazu kommt das gilden/Legionen oder wie auch immer sie heissen sich auflösen sich leute verkrachen etc.

Also egal was Ihr spielt seid doch mal wieder etwas netter zueinander und lasst jeden das Spiel spielen was er mag und flamed nicht gleich alles zu Tode denn das bringt keinem von uns etwas.

Schon schade wenn einem das SPiel was man spielt schon dazu nötigt sich mit anderen Leuten zu flamen und das in einem Forum.

vote 4 close nun auch ^^


----------



## Oglokk (14. September 2009)

__Bacardii__ schrieb:


> bin jz aufm open beta server 17 einhalb und keine quests mehr bis diesen gruppen quests bei den tursins hat wer tipps oder so?




Gruppe suchen ^^


----------



## Kizna (14. September 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Gruppe suchen ^^



Gute Idee. Ist ja immerhin noch ein Mass Multiplayer Game und nicht ein Offline RPG.


----------



## schielschiessa (14. September 2009)

morgen,

es ist echt lustig man kann nichts lesen wo die aionspieler die wow spieler nicht angreifen und andersrum und jeder weint rum solche spieler wie ihr brauchen wir nicht bla bla bla wenn sich einer für aion intressiert und danach frägt gebt im einfach ne normale antwort es gib keine dummen fragen nur dumme antworten ist ja schlimm damit vergrault man andere spieler dich sich sagen warum sollte ich es spielen wenn die community einem gleich angreift wenn man ne frage stellt. Ich werd aion spielen genau wie ich wow gespielt habe wie War und wie Daoc . Ich glaube es spielt langsam keine rolle mehr welchem Volk du angehörst sonder welcher Community" hey welcher com gehörst du an, was wow ja dann helf ich dir nicht auch wenn du blutend im graben liegst" es bildet sich ne neue art des faschismus genannt Netschismus.

so die post könnt ihr flamen bis ihr schwarz werdet aber das ewige scheiss spieler hier scheiss spieler da geht unglaublich auf die nerven.

Mfg schiel


----------



## franzmann (14. September 2009)

schielschiessa schrieb:


> morgen,
> 
> es ist echt lustig man kann nichts lesen wo die aionspieler die wow spieler nicht angreifen und andersrum und jeder weint rum solche spieler wie ihr brauchen wir nicht bla bla bla wenn sich einer für aion intressiert und danach frägt gebt im einfach ne normale antwort es gib keine dummen fragen nur dumme antworten ist ja schlimm damit vergrault man andere spieler dich sich sagen warum sollte ich es spielen wenn die community einem gleich angreift wenn man ne frage stellt. Ich werd aion spielen genau wie ich wow gespielt habe wie War und wie Daoc . Ich glaube es spielt langsam keine rolle mehr welchem Volk du angehörst sonder welcher Community" hey welcher com gehörst du an, was wow ja dann helf ich dir nicht auch wenn du blutend im graben liegst" es bildet sich ne neue art des faschismus genannt Netschismus.
> 
> ...






/sign


----------



## Oglokk (14. September 2009)

Hmm meine Freundin kam gerade rein sie spielt WoW und wird dort bleiben und ich werd zu AION wechseln(bin etwas älter) und ich sagte gerade zu Ihr:

Weisst Du was mir auffällt?

In Diesem Forum sind über 10 MMOs vertreten und es gibt nur eine Community die in allen Sparten spammt und das sind die WoWler.Sie greifen jedes Spiel an schaut dort mal rein überall ^^.

Leute von Eve oder RoM oder HdRO schauen vielleicht mal überall rein aber sie schreiben nichts genauso wie wir bei denen nichts schreiben.

Und nun lehn ich mich mal weit aus dem Fenster:

Das zeigt mir doch eigentlich nur wie unzufrieden sie eigentlich mit WOW sind und wie gelangweilt das sie jedes andere Spiel runtermachen.

Ich muss mal ganz ehrlich sagen ich bin so froh das ich am HeadStart einlogge zocke und diese Community nicht mehr haben muss.



PS: Wer mit WoW in die Welt der MMORPGs eingestiegen ist hat eh keine Ahnung und is mir Wayne !!!

Vielleicht werden wir in Europa so 500k Spieler sein.Aber ehrlich? Auf genau EUCH freue ich mich am meisten.Denn das wird eine gute und freundliche Community und überschauber und Leute die da Unfrieden stiften können danach ihren char gleich löschen denn der wird gemarkt sein.


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> Hmm meine Freundin kam gerade rein sie spielt WoW und wird dort bleiben und ich werd zu AION wechseln(bin etwas älter) und ich sagte gerade zu Ihr:
> 
> Weisst Du was mir auffällt?
> 
> ...



Thx, bin ich also nicht der einzigste der diesen Eindruck hat !!!


----------



## Sin (14. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Thx, bin ich also nicht der einzigste der diesen Eindruck hat !!!



Einzige... einzig kann man nicht steigern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir würden eigentlich auch 100k oder 50k Spieler reichen in Europa/NA, solange mir das Spiel gefällt und  NC die Server nicht abschaltet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (14. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Mir würden eigentlich auch 100k oder 50k Spieler reichen in Europa/NA, solange mir das Spiel gefällt und  NC die Server nicht abschaltet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Und wenn sie Housing einbauen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (14. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Und wenn sie Housing einbauen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wobei ich sagen muss, Housing ist eigentlich nutzlos. Früher wollt ich es immer haben, aber hab dann in Hdro gemerkt: Ist zwar hübsch an zu schauen, aber im wesentlichen eher nutzlos, da man doch ca 99% der Zeit irgendwo anders verbringt. Wohl eher was für Rollenspieler.


----------



## Kizna (14. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Wobei ich sagen muss, Housing ist eigentlich nutzlos. Früher wollt ich es immer haben, aber hab dann in Hdro gemerkt: Ist zwar hübsch an zu schauen, aber im wesentlichen eher nutzlos, da man doch ca 99% der Zeit irgendwo anders verbringt. Wohl eher was für Rollenspieler.



Lotro ist auch ein ungünstiges Beispiel was Housing angeht. Da ist es nichts halbes und nichts ganzes. Das Housingsystem in Daoc allerdings war genial.


----------



## floppydrive (14. September 2009)

Oglokk schrieb:


> PS: Wer mit WoW in die Welt der MMORPGs eingestiegen ist hat eh keine Ahnung und is mir Wayne !!!



Boah bei solchen Aussage kann man echt nichts sagen, aber was soll das bitte für ein verhalten sein?
Dann haben über 8 Millionen WoW mal gar keine Ahnung von MMORPG's, am Ende flamst noch deine eigenen Freundin oder was  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und was soll bitte der Kommentar "bin etwas älter", glaubst wohl nur Erwachsene (wie du einer zu glauben scheinst) spielen AION.
Denke die AION Community ist achso erwachsen und steht über allen, ganz ehrlich ihr seit kein deut besser als alle WoW Spieler, seit Fanboys und das werdet ihr bleiben, gibt genug AION Spieler die sicher nett sind aber was ihr hier bei Buffed abliefert ist einfach dummes gelaber.


----------



## Trorg (14. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Wer glaubt Spiele wie Aion seien ohne WoW nicht entwickelt worden glaubt auch, das es keine Flugzeuge gäbe, wenn nicht die Gebrüder Wright den Erstflug durchgeführt hätten.
> 
> Genau so stellt sich dein Vergleich. Ich verneine nicht, das WoW das Genre nachhaltig beeinflusst hat aber es ist einfach nur Einbildung zu glauben, das es ohne WoW heute keine MMORPG mehr gäbe. Wie das Genre heute ohne WoW Aussehen würde kann keiner sagen... vielleicht besser .... vielleicht auch schlechter.
> 
> Ich denke, wenn WoW nicht diesen Erfolg verbucht hätte, hätte es jemand anderes getan ! Die Aussage ich solle WoW danken, das es Aion gibt ist einfach überheblich. Geh mal zu nem WoW Spieler und sag ihm er soll sich bei UO und EQ bedanken, das es WoW gibt. Er lacht dich aus und sagt vielleicht noch "rofl, WoW hat 12 Millionen" ....



Du bist so niedlich *gutschigutschigu*.
Ich weis nicht woher du deine Aussagen hast, aber ich weis das du meine Aussagen so hindrehst das es dir grade passt, obwohl ich nichts in der Richtung gesagt habe.
Du verdrehst dir die Post`s damit du über andere Meckern kannst du ein "netismus" wie der Kollege da oben so schön sagte, ausleben kannst *lachweg*
Ach ja und das " WOWler kommen ins Aion forum und posten da rum"
Puh... ich spiele auch Aion (29 Chanter auf Balder) und ich spiele WOW

Darf ich jetzt nicht im WoW Forum posten weil ich Aion spiele oder darf ich nicht im Aion Forum posten weil ich WoW spiele?
Oder könnte es einfach sein das ich nicht mit dummen Vorurteilen behaftet bin wie viele hier und einfach nur Spass am spielen will?

Ich habe mich nur zu Wort gemeldet weil wieder diese Hetze gegen ein Spiel und ihre Spieler ablief.

Hatte heute morgen noch n nettes Erlebnis.
Lange Questreihe, ich als Heiler dabei, wurde einige male gelobt wie stressfrei das ist und wie gut die Heilung läuft.
Also wieder jemand anfing das WoW Spieler so scheisse sind und kein Skill hätten habe ich mich geoutet (muss man ja scheinbar bei einigen Leuten in dieser Comm)
Zack wurde ich hart als Noob geflamt und aus der Gruppe geschmissen.
Vorher über ne stunde Lobesreden auf meine Heilung und kaum hatte ich es gewagt ein anderes Spiel neben dem MMO Gott Aion zu erwähnen und dann auch noch das profane WoW, war ich der böseste Spieler des Servers.

Made my day

Es ist so traurig das viele Leute so verbohrt sind und diesen Spielrassismus auch noch in Foren so massiv schüren.
Habt ihr keine andere probleme?


----------



## Kizna (14. September 2009)

Könnte ihr mal bitte aufhören mit euren Kack WoW/Aion Penis Vergleichen? Es geht so dermaßen auf die Nerven wie in jedem verfluchten Thema irgendwer denkt eines von beiden Spielen flamen zu müssen. Lasst es einfach mal. Wenn sich hier ein WoW'ler rein veriert, dann ignoriert ihn oder verspottet ihn, aber nicht das Spiel und andersrum macht es auch keinen Sinn in die WoW Foren zu gehen und dort seinen geistigen Dünnschieß rauszulassen. 

Konzentriet euch lieber auf das Thema und nicht auf Nichtigkeiten.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (14. September 2009)

Gut gemeinter Aufruf aber wie ich denke leider hoffnungslos :/


----------



## Oglokk (14. September 2009)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Boah bei solchen Aussage kann man echt nichts sagen, aber was soll das bitte für ein verhalten sein?
> Dann haben über 8 Millionen WoW mal gar keine Ahnung von MMORPG's, am Ende flamst noch deine eigenen Freundin oder was
> 
> 
> ...





Bei Deiner Aussage würde ich eher sagen das Du derjenige bist der mal rein gar keine Ahnung hat aber meint das Maul aufreissen zu müssen.

Würdest Du nochmal meinen Post im ganzen und nicht nur in Fetzen durchlesen?

Desweitern bist Du gerade derjenige der flamed.Meine Aussage das jemand keine Ahnung hat von MMOs die mit WoW eingestiegen sind ist vollkommen korrekt.Schaut Euch doch mal an was Ihr aus WoW gemacht habt.Einen riesengrossen Sandkasten wo die Epics drin rumliegen man muss nur zugreifen.Ich sagte bereits schonmal das WoW bis BC ganz okay war nur ab genau dann fing die Weinerei an und Ihr habt die Begriffe Fanboy und Casuals erfunden.Das Spiel wurde immer einfacher es machte keinen Spass mehr was zu machen.Der Endcontent ist bereits ein Jahr vor dem nächsten angekündigten Addon erreicht und das Spiel wird langweilig.Sorry da habe ich als langjähriger MMO Spieler halt deutlich mehr Ansprüche was ein gutes MMO angeht.Und Blizzard hat das Spiel durch Eure Weinerei kaputtgepatcht.

Und genau aus dem Grund hat jemand der mit WoW eingestiegen ist und womöglich nichtmal seit release spielt nichtmal die geringste Ahnung was ein gutes anspruchsvolles MMO ist.

Ich sage nur Ultima Online schlägt für mich als eines der ersten MMOs WoW um Längen was die Spielttiefe usw. angeht um Längen nur halt die Grafik ist sehr veraltet.Also ws ist WoW? Für mich das Unheil aller MMOs weil genau durch dieses sind ja Leute wie Du hier enstanden die hier wiedermal reinkommen um uns zu flamen gelle?

Geh weiter bei Blizzard heulen dann kriegst deine epics bald incl. Vaseline per post zugeschickt mit lvl 80 ^^


Achso und meine Freundin brauche ich nicht zu flamen.
Sie würde sich nicht die Blösse geben als WoWler im AION Board zu flamen ^^.


----------



## Oglokk (14. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Könnte ihr mal bitte aufhören mit euren Kack WoW/Aion Penis Vergleichen? Es geht so dermaßen auf die Nerven wie in jedem verfluchten Thema irgendwer denkt eines von beiden Spielen flamen zu müssen. Lasst es einfach mal. Wenn sich hier ein WoW'ler rein veriert, dann ignoriert ihn oder verspottet ihn, aber nicht das Spiel und andersrum macht es auch keinen Sinn in die WoW Foren zu gehen und dort seinen geistigen Dünnschieß rauszulassen.
> 
> Konzentriet euch lieber auf das Thema und nicht auf Nichtigkeiten.



Du hast Recht leider zu spät hatte schon einen über dir reingelegt.

Ausserdem haben Zwerge den grössten ^^


----------



## Oglokk (14. September 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Du bist so niedlich *gutschigutschigu*.
> Ich weis nicht woher du deine Aussagen hast, aber ich weis das du meine Aussagen so hindrehst das es dir grade passt, obwohl ich nichts in der Richtung gesagt habe.
> Du verdrehst dir die Post`s damit du über andere Meckern kannst du ein "netismus" wie der Kollege da oben so schön sagte, ausleben kannst *lachweg*
> Ach ja und das " WOWler kommen ins Aion forum und posten da rum"
> ...





Schöne Geschichte gibt es auch nen Screenshot?
Hab ich bestimmt schon tausendmal gehört. *gähn*


----------



## Trorg (14. September 2009)

So geil kennt ihr Ahmend von was guckst du?

Hey Alta du bist WoWler, du kummst hier net rein

*lachweg*
Lasst doch mal euer Spartendenken weg, WoWler gegen Aionler.
Hab immer noch keine Antwort bekommen ob ich hier posten darf obwohl ich beides spielen werden.
Wer gibt euch eigentlich das Recht jemanden zu sagen wo er posten darf und wo nicht in einem Öffentlichem Forum?

Warum ein Screenshot?
Sehe mich gegenüber euch nicht in einer beweislage, aber scheinbar muss man das ja als Ultima Online, Lineage, Vanguard, WOW und Aionspieler.
Und das du es schon tausendmal gehört hast zeigt doch das sich die WOW und die Aion com absolut nichts nehmen im kindischen verhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke für die bestätigung


----------



## gebra (14. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Thx, bin ich also nicht der einzigste der diesen Eindruck hat !!!






Sin schrieb:


> Einzige... einzig kann man nicht steigern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Sorry aber das muss jetzt sein - zum offtopic:

einzig widerspricht zwar der deutschen Grammatik laut Duden, wird aber sehr wohl in der deutschen Literatur verwendet. Das ganze nennt sich dann Hyperlativ oder auch Superlativisierung.
Benutzt hat es auch Goethe in Faust.

Also hört bitte damit auf, den guten Goethe zu flamen !

Ich wollte im Thread etwas über die Levelkurve bei Aion erfahren und finde vor lauter Flames keine qualifizierte Aussage mehr dazu....


----------



## EyeofSauron (14. September 2009)

gebra schrieb:


> Ich wollte im Thread etwas über die Levelkurve bei Aion erfahren und finde vor lauter Flames keine qualifizierte Aussage mehr dazu....



ich quote mich ja ungern selbst aber :

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=124087

hab da auch was über die lvl kurve geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oglokk (14. September 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> So geil kennt ihr Ahmend von was guckst du?
> 
> Hey Alta du bist WoWler, du kummst hier net rein
> 
> ...




Frag Deinen Anwalt. Vielleicht bist Du ja Ahmend von was guckst du ^^


----------



## Trorg (14. September 2009)

Juhu eine denkwürdige Antwort *lach*
Ein fullquote und dann ein Satz der sowas von Kindisch ist darunter.
Ich danke dir, mein Lachbedarf für diese Stunde ist gedeckt *träne aus dem Auge wisch*


----------



## Squizzel (14. September 2009)

Wer jetzt einmal Aion mit WoW Vergleicht oder Rechtschreibung/Grammatik flamed hat einen kleinen Penis!


----------



## gebra (14. September 2009)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> ich quote mich ja ungern selbst aber :
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=124087
> 
> ...




Oh Danke !


----------



## EyeofSauron (14. September 2009)

gern geschehn, bevor man sich stundenlang flames durchlesen muss, is das die sinnvollste variante 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## floppydrive (14. September 2009)

@Oglokk
Ich hab nie behauptet das ich WoW spiele, ich habe nur meine Meinung zu eurem Verhalten geäussert und von euch gleich mal schön virtuell auf die Fresse bekommen.
Wird zwischen AION und WoW genauso wie bei Star Trek und Star Wars ablaufen.
Naja ich log mich hier aus, von "einigen" kann man wahrscheinlich keine sinnvollen Antworten mehr erwarten.


----------



## Kizna (14. September 2009)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> gern geschehn, bevor man sich stundenlang flames durchlesen muss, is das die sinnvollste variante
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Grundsätzlich lohnen sich in letzter Zeit sowieso bloss die die ersten drei Seiten eines Threats durchzulesen. Der Rest ist ein sich wiederhollender Strudel aus Hass und Angst. Hach ja, ich hoffe stark es wird mit dem Release besser da die Leute weniger Zeit haben hier rumzutippen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pringel (14. September 2009)

Hey Leute,

ich habe auch viele Jahre erfolgreich WoW gezockt und es war auch eine lustige Zeit! Aber es wird nunmal Zeit das ich mal ein neues Mmo ausprobiere! Und bis jetzt gefällt mir Aion hervorragend! Bei mir is die Luft raus, was WoW anbelangt! Mir macht es einfach keinen Spaß mehr. Das einzige was ich sehr vermissen werde ist meine Gilde!!! Die war nämlich wirklich super! 

Das einzige was ich absolut nicht verstehe ist immer dieses gegenseitige geballere unter den Mmo´s!!! Kann das nicht einfach aufhören!! Soll doch jeder das spielen was ihm Spaß macht!! Mich stört es nicht wenn jemand was anderes spielt! Wäre doch schlimm wenn alle das gleiche spielen würden oder? 

Ich finde sowas was die Meisten hier betreiben macht ziemlich viel an Vorfreude auf ein neues Game kaputt! Vor allem die völlig unqualifizierten Kommentare!!

Um noch die eigentliche Frage des Threats zu beantworten glaube ich das es ungefähr genauso lange dauern wird wie bei deinem Game Wow zu Classic Zeiten. Was aber widerum stark von deinem Spielverhalten abhängt (casual oder progamer,etc...)


mfg


----------



## Sin (14. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich lohnen sich in letzter Zeit sowieso bloss die die ersten drei Seiten eines Threats durchzulesen. Der Rest ist ein sich wiederhollender Strudel aus Hass und Angst. Hach ja, ich hoffe stark es wird mit dem Release besser da die Leute weniger Zeit haben hier rumzutippen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Denkste, die ersten 2 Wochen werden die Foren überlaufen mit Themen wie:

- Spiel funzt nicht
- Ich hab lags
- Gameguardfehler xyz
- Wofür bezahl ich eigentlich 13€ im Monat
- kk thx bye ich spiel wieder WoW
- 2 Stunden Aion, mein Erfahrungsbericht
- Wie speichert man?
- Ich bin 11, darf ich mir trotzdem das Spiel kaufen?
- Wo befindet sich Mob xyz?
- Bug? Ich komm nicht über lvl 9 hinaus.
- etc.


----------



## Tokenlord (14. September 2009)

@Sin: 

Man könnte noch:
-OLOLOL AION SUX!!11elf

hinzufügen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kizna (14. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Denkste, die ersten 2 Wochen werden die Foren überlaufen mit Themen wie:
> 
> - Spiel funzt nicht
> - Ich hab lags
> ...



Die haben mich zum lachen gebracht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pringel (14. September 2009)

Sin schrieb:


> Denkste, die ersten 2 Wochen werden die Foren überlaufen mit Themen wie:
> 
> - Spiel funzt nicht
> - Ich hab lags
> ...




Lol sehr nice!^^


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2009)

Naja dieses geballere unter den MMORPGs findet man nur bei WoW vs all.
Hab noch nie von EQ2 vs Vanguard oder Lotro vs Lineage gehört. Und das gibt einem doch zu denken. Da liegt es wohl auf der Hand wer ständig nach Streit sucht.

Erinnert mich übrigens stark an Counterstrike vs Quake vs Unreal im Shooter Berich. Komisch das man der WoW Community auch nachsagt, das viele von CS oder UT zu WoW kamen. Spiel gewechselt, Verhalten beibehalten !

Man muss blind sein um diese parallelen zu übersehen. Die Streitlustigkeit kam jedenfalls erst mit WoW in das Genre, das ist Fakt. Vor WoW haben sich die Communitys in Ruhe gelassen. Man hat Ko-Existenzen akzeptiert und jedem das spielen lassen was ihm gefiel. Mit WoW änderte sich dies und viele WoW Spieler akzeptieren keine Koexistenz neben WoW !


----------



## Kaldreth (14. September 2009)

Wie geil ich es finde, wie steil alle auf WoW Vergleiche gehen! 

Ich weiß nicht was daran schlimm sein soll, wenn man etwas Neues hat bzw. es sich vor hat zu kaufen etwas mit einem Bekannten zu vergleichen. Ich mach das ständig! Ich finde es absolut legitim! 

Ich vergleiche z.B. auch BF2 mit Call of duty etc. innerhalb eines Genres!

Naja aber geht ruhig weiter steil wenn jemand hier das Spiel mit den 3 Buchstaben erwähnt!


----------



## Kizna (14. September 2009)

Kaldreth schrieb:


> Naja aber geht ruhig weiter steil wenn jemand hier das Spiel mit den 3 Buchstaben erwähnt!



Halt, halt ich weis es! Aoc ... ech WAR .... damm ... ne muss passen.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (14. September 2009)

Steil geh ich wohin?!oO


----------



## Trorg (14. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja dieses geballere unter den MMORPGs findet man nur bei WoW vs all.
> Hab noch nie von EQ2 vs Vanguard oder Lotro vs Lineage gehört. Und das gibt einem doch zu denken. Da liegt es wohl auf der Hand wer ständig nach Streit sucht.
> 
> Erinnert mich übrigens stark an Counterstrike vs Quake vs Unreal im Shooter Berich. Komisch das man der WoW Community auch nachsagt, das viele von CS oder UT zu WoW kamen. Spiel gewechselt, Verhalten beibehalten !
> ...



Ähm wenn ich mal n paar Seiten zurückblättere haben die Aionspieler in diesem Post die WoW Spieler angegriffen oder nicht?
Nur deswegen habe ich mich zu Wort gemeldet weil ich dieses gehetze was von beiden Seiten ausgeht total lächelich finde
Aber es ist auf beiden Seiten gleich, die Fanboys werden sich immer in die Wolle bekommen, zeugt von geistigem Zwergenwuchs.
Gab nicht viele in diesem Post die sachlich über das Thema geredet haben, die meisten haben WoWler geflamt weil sie ja solche Noobs sind.


Aber der Aion Prophet hat gesprochen und das müssen alle hinnehmen und vor ihm auf dem Boden gehen.
Sag mir bitte noch auf welchen Server du spielen wirst damit ich nicht auf den gleichen komme wie du.
Danke


----------



## Sanji2k3 (14. September 2009)

Du musst das mal ein wenig anders sehen.

Du bist hier im Aion Forum ergo wird hier weniger ein gutes Wort auf WoW'ler fallen weil es einfach Fakt ist das WoW die verkommendste Community hat. Natürlich hat es auch Aion Fanboys die WoW'ler flamen...und das wiegt hier halt schwerer da sich besagte Fanboys eben hier aufhalten.

Mit einem kurzen Blick ins WoW Forum wirst du sehen als was für "homos" , "schwuchteln" etc. die Aion Spieler betitelt werden, aufgrund des asia Styles von Aion.
Von daher brauchste hier keine Aion Spieler an den Pranger stellen da die lieben WoW'ler das im gleichen Maße wenn nicht gar schlimmer bertreiben (schlimmer einfach daher da die Maße an Anti-Aion-Menschen größer ist weil sie ja nen größeren Pool an Menschen hat bei der Wow Community)


----------



## Sin (14. September 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Die haben mich zum lachen gebracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du lachst, aber die Frage wie man speichert kam wirklich damals zum Release von Hdro im offiziellen Channel.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (14. September 2009)

bleiben wir mal bei der frage:ich habs in der open beta auf 28 gebracht und habe viel zeit investiziert,in der selben zeit spiele ich dir bei wow nen char auf 80 also ich schätze man braucht mindestens 4 wochen bis auf max ohne spielerfahrung,wen man die betas gespielt hat kan man es in gute 3 wochen schaffen


----------



## Sin (14. September 2009)

hoschy schrieb:


> bleiben wir mal bei der frage:ich habs in der open beta auf 28 gebracht und habe viel zeit investiziert,in der selben zeit spiele ich dir bei wow nen char auf 80 also ich schätze man braucht mindestens 4 wochen bis auf max ohne spielerfahrung,wen man die betas gespielt hat kan man es in gute 3 wochen schaffen



Bezweifle ich. Ich gehe eher von 4-6 Wochen aus, wenn man die Beta gespielt hat.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (14. September 2009)

Was ja aber auch ein großer Pluspunkt Aions ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trorg (14. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Du musst das mal ein wenig anders sehen.
> 
> Du bist hier im Aion Forum ergo wird hier weniger ein gutes Wort auf WoW'ler fallen weil es einfach Fakt ist das WoW die verkommendste Community hat. Natürlich hat es auch Aion Fanboys die WoW'ler flamen...und das wiegt hier halt schwerer da sich besagte Fanboys eben hier aufhalten.
> 
> ...



Und deswegen werden alle Spieler die WoW spielen abgestempelt?
Ja klaro bin ich im Aion forum, denn ich spiele Aion.
Genau wie ich WoW Forum bin denn ich spiele WoW.
Und ich werde auch im Diablo 3 Forum sein, denn darauf freue ich mich richtig.

Muss ich deswegen mit den ganzen Idioten in einen Topf geworfen werden?
Von einigen hier schon weil es hier grade IN ist WoWler zu flamen.
Wie oft hab ich im WoW Forum Aion verteidigt weil ich es einfach gut finde.
Und genauso verteidige ich WoW im Aion Forum weil ich es gut finde (Spiele seit der Beta WoW und habe seit der zeit ne funktionierende Gilde mit "Freunden" und keinen Flamekiddys, Monatliche RP Events usw.. dazu noch raiden denn das ist das was mir an WoW Spass macht)

Ich finde einfach die hetze die von einigen hier betrieben wird (auf beiden seiten) total daneben und beide Seiten halten sich für was besseres und dabei sitzten einfach nur Dumme Menschen dahinter, denn wer solche Sachen von sich gibt ist einfach Dumm.
Aber das einige die so am hetzen sind sich noch als die Überbesserwisser aufspielen ist das grösste überhaupt. einfach nur lächerlich.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (14. September 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Und deswegen werden alle Spieler die WoW spielen abgestempelt?
> Ja klaro bin ich im Aion forum, denn ich spiele Aion.
> Genau wie ich WoW Forum bin denn ich spiele WoW.
> Und ich werde auch im Diablo 3 Forum sein, denn darauf freue ich mich richtig.
> ...



Sicher ist es nicht schönen aber mei was willste machen. Eine Seite schießt die andere hat nicht die souveränität den Mund zu halten und so gehts immer hin und her.
Einfach net beachten und fertig ist.

Aber jetzt bitte BTT:

Hatte nicht mal wer ne Tabelle gepostet wie der benötigte Exp anstieg ausschaut...finde die nemmer :/


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2009)

Nun höre ich schon wieder ich sei der "Aion Prophet" ....

Zeigt mir einen Post wo ich sage "Ja Aion ist das super duper game und WoW wird untergehen und Aion ist so viel besser", denn genau sowas würde ein Prophet sagen.

Definition Prophet :
_Als Prophetie bezeichnet man die Verkündigung von Propheten, die sich durch einen Gott berufen sehen.

Im Unterschied zu einer rational begründeten Prognose und zum Wahrsagen berufen sich Propheten auf ihre Intuition, Inspiration oder Eingebung, die sie im Zusammenhang einer Religion als Auftrag und Botschaft einer Gottheit empfangen und öffentlich weitergeben._

Dabei bin ich noch nicht einmal Mitglied der Kirche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil ein Kommentar von mir ohne mein Wissen im Buffed.de Magazin zum Aion Vorbericht abgedruckt wurde bin ich nun der grosse Aion Prophet oder wie ? 

Wer meine Posts mal genau verfolgt, wird sehen das ich nicht in einem einzigen Aion mit WoW, WAR oder sonstwas vergleiche ! Diese Vergleiche gehen mir am Arsch vorbei und jeder soll selber rausfinden ob ihm Aion gefällt  oder nicht.

Wenn ich über die WoW Community rede, rede ich nicht individuell über einzelne Spieler, sondern über die Community insgesamt und da ist es nunmal realität, das die WoW Community ein sehr sehr schlechtes Bild von sich abgibt. Das es auch freundliche Spieler dort gibt ist mir durchaus bewusst aber ich betrachte die Community wie gesagt nicht individuell sondern absolut !

Aber andere zu beleidigen ist ja immer die beste Lösung, wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen. "Aion Prophet" setze ich mit Fanboy gleich und gilt für mich daher als Beleidigung !


----------



## blackjoke (14. September 2009)

zum thema.. wen intressierts wie lang man zum leveln braucht.. man muss es sowieso machen wenn man spielen will.. 
für mich is allein der tread eine einladung zum flamen für alle gewesen.. also wen wunderts das das so ausartet
(oder ist die frage nach der länge der spieldauer etwa wirklich mehr als ein vergleich mit anderen games?)

wenn man 4 jahre das gleiche game zoggt wirds halt irgendwann ein wenig ausgelutscht.. also ich hab mir aion vorbestellt und werd mir selbst ein bild davon machen obs mir gefällt!


----------



## Oglokk (14. September 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> Ähm wenn ich mal n paar Seiten zurückblättere haben die Aionspieler in diesem Post die WoW Spieler angegriffen oder nicht?
> Nur deswegen habe ich mich zu Wort gemeldet weil ich dieses gehetze was von beiden Seiten ausgeht total lächelich finde
> Aber es ist auf beiden Seiten gleich, die Fanboys werden sich immer in die Wolle bekommen, zeugt von geistigem Zwergenwuchs.
> Gab nicht viele in diesem Post die sachlich über das Thema geredet haben, die meisten haben WoWler geflamt weil sie ja solche Noobs sind.
> ...




Für mich ist geistiger Zwergenwuchs eher jemanden als Fanboy zu bezeichnen geht das jemandem ähnlich?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da kommt dann eher die Frage auf: Da Du in beiden Foren postest hast Du dann doppelten Zwergenwuchs? ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trorg (14. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Aber andere zu beleidigen ist ja immer die beste Lösung, wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen. "Aion Prophet" setze ich mit Fanboy gleich und gilt für mich daher als Beleidigung !



ok Fanboy passt zu dir wirklich besser als Prophet, hast ja schon recht, sorry das ich dein Fanboy Status durch das Wort Prophet verletzt habe.
Na ja und zu den Argumenten, ich hatte wenigstens welche du hingegen hast meine Worte nur so zusammen gewürfelt das du deinen Kleingeist befriedigen kannst damit du recht hast.
Und die ersten Beleidigungen kamen von dir, also bleib mal ganz ruhig.

Alle über einen Kamm scheren ist das beste überhaupt, sagt eigentlich alles aus oder?
Ich bin aus dem Thema raus, denn ich denke es wurde alles dazu gesagt und einige Leuten haben verstanden worauf ich hinaus wollte (wozu du nicht gehörst).


----------



## Sanji2k3 (14. September 2009)

Boa Kinners könnt ihr das bitte per PN klären....-.-


----------



## Oglokk (14. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Boa Kinners könnt ihr das bitte per PN klären....-.-



Ja ja ist ja schon gut Testversion download von HdRO 96% ^^ bin gleich eh raus ^^

Brauch was zum überbrücken bis HeadStart ich hoffe nur nicht das ich hängenbleibe dran ^^


----------



## Kezu (14. September 2009)

Ich glaube das das Leveln ganz schön langweilig wird wenn man sihc die texte nicht durchliest. Töte 10 xy klingt doch viel besser wenn es heist: Die räuberischen xy haben unser Dorf überfallen und meine frau getötet rächt sie bitte indem ihr 10 xy tötet. Skill sollte durcht theorie enstehen und in der praxis umgesetzt werden. Skill fürs leveln ist die frage wenn man einmal weiß wo person a ist ist das auch nicht so schwer da es in aion ja auch eine locate funktion gibt. Bei Guild wars brauch man meiner meiung nach den meisten skill weil man eben nur 8 skills hat und ausserdem heist es SIn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und nicht assa etc !Fürs leveln wirst du als neueinsteiger vielleicht 5-10 tage ingame zeit bruachen


----------



## EyeofSauron (14. September 2009)

ihr wisst aber schon noch was das thema zum thread ist?
und nein es ist nicht: wer flamed besser!

sondern es wird über die levelzeit diskutiert.
Wenn ihr euch flamen wollt geht ins off topic, erstellt einen thread und habt spass

hier ist es nur nervig

danke


----------



## Oglokk (14. September 2009)

EyeofSauron schrieb:


> ihr wisst aber schon noch was das thema zum thread ist?
> und nein es ist nicht: wer flamed besser!
> 
> sondern es wird über die levelzeit diskutiert.
> ...






Dito und tschüss ^^


----------



## FallenAngel88 (14. September 2009)

Kezu schrieb:


> Ich glaube das das Leveln ganz schön langweilig wird wenn man sihc die texte nicht durchliest. Töte 10 xy klingt doch viel besser wenn es heist: Die räuberischen xy haben unser Dorf überfallen und meine frau getötet rächt sie bitte indem ihr 10 xy tötet. Skill sollte durcht theorie enstehen und in der praxis umgesetzt werden. Skill fürs leveln ist die frage wenn man einmal weiß wo person a ist ist das auch nicht so schwer da es in aion ja auch eine locate funktion gibt. Bei Guild wars brauch man meiner meiung nach den meisten skill weil man eben nur 8 skills hat und ausserdem heist es SIn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ansichtssache..ich persönlich nehm mir immer vor alles zu lesen aber spätestens beim 5ten quest habe ich kein bock mehr und guck nur noch wo ich hin muss und was ich da töten muss


----------



## Lari (14. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Du musst das mal ein wenig anders sehen.
> 
> Du bist hier im Aion Forum ergo wird hier weniger ein gutes Wort auf WoW'ler fallen weil es einfach Fakt ist das WoW die verkommendste Community hat. Natürlich hat es auch Aion Fanboys die WoW'ler flamen...und das wiegt hier halt schwerer da sich besagte Fanboys eben hier aufhalten.
> 
> ...


Also mal ehrlich... Ich bin sehr aktiv im WoW Forum, lese dort jeden Tag und kriege eigentlich fast jeden Thread mit, der so erstellt wird. Das was du hier gerade behauptest ist absoluter Quatsch. Ich kann mich garnicht daran erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal Aion im WoW-Teil gelesen habe. Es ist den Spielern dort einfach egal.
Und doch, ich kann mich erinnern: Der letzte Thread in dem das Wort Aion gefallen ist war ein AION kommt, WoW stirbt Thread.

Desweiteren sagst du, dass die Masse an Anti-AION-Menschen größer ist, weil die WoW Community größer ist. Aber das die Masse an Idioten auch mit dem größeren Pool an Menschen zu tun hat kommt dir nicht in den Sinn?
Ich behaupte weiterhin, dass jede Community im Prinzip gleich ist, vor allem zum Start eines MMOs. Mit der Zeit kann sich dort etwas ändern (siehe HDRO, dort war es am Anfang wie bei allen anderen Spielen), aber überall, vor allem bei kompetitiven Titeln, wird es Idioten geben.

Es war bei Warhammer genau das gleiche um mal eins der "neuen" MMORPGs zu nennen. WAR is coming, WoW stirbt. WoW-Spieler waren wie hier ein rotes Tuch, alle verblendet und/oder süchtig. Eine Meinung durfte dort kein WoW-Spieler von sich geben, es sei denn sie war positiv. Ansonsten war man natürlich ein Flamer. Und das gleiche passiert hier auch.
Ich habe vorhin meinen Eindruck aus der open Beta im Eindrucksthread niedergeschrieben. Da mich Aion nicht überzeugt hat bin ich nicht bereit mir die Vollversion für 45Euro zu kaufen um zu hoffen, dass das Endgame überzeugt. Das erste was ich mir anhören durfte war eine Rechnung, wieviel denn WoW kostet mitsamt aller Addons. Wen interessierts?

Manchmal sollten die LEute sich selbst an die Nase fassen und einfach (begründete) Meinungen akzeptieren, egal welches Spiel der Spieler vorher gespielt hat.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (14. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Also mal ehrlich... Ich bin sehr aktiv im WoW Forum, lese dort jeden Tag und kriege eigentlich fast jeden Thread mit, der so erstellt wird. Das was du hier gerade behauptest ist absoluter Quatsch. Ich kann mich garnicht daran erinnern, wann ich das letzte mal Aion im WoW-Teil gelesen habe. Es ist den Spielern dort einfach egal.
> Und doch, ich kann mich erinnern: Der letzte Thread in dem das Wort Aion gefallen ist war ein AION kommt, WoW stirbt Thread.
> 
> Desweiteren sagst du, dass die Masse an Anti-AION-Menschen größer ist, weil die WoW Community größer ist. Aber das die Masse an Idioten auch mit dem größeren Pool an Menschen zu tun hat kommt dir nicht in den Sinn?
> ...



Und das hat genau was mit meinem Post zu tun?^^Außer die Tatsache das ich genau das was du geschrieben hast gesagt habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Natürlich kommt mit einem größeren Pool an Menschen eine größere Zahl an Idioten....und weiter?Ich habe genau das gesagt....nichts desto trotz ist eben das ein Grund das die WoW Community so da steht wie sie es nun mal tut.

Und wieder ein Post völlig am Thema vorbei -.- Ich lerns au nemmer....


----------



## Doomsta (14. September 2009)

WoW Spieler ins WoW forum, sich da über ihr scheiß Spiel aufregen.
Aion Spieler in Aion Forum, sinnvolle Disskusionen führen!
WoW und gleichzeitig Aion Spieler, maul mit dummen kiddie flames und noch dümmeren WoW - Aion vergleichen halten.

*
ES KOTZT AN IN JEDEM GOTTVERDAMMTEN >>>AION<<< THREAD IM >>>AION<<< FORUM DAS WORT WoW LESEN ZU MÜSSEN!*

Wir spammen doch auch nicht euer WoW forum oder? da dreht sich doch alles um WoW und nicht um WAR, AION oder sonstwas?


----------



## Kantron (14. September 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> WoW Spieler ins WoW forum, sich da über ihr scheiß Spiel aufregen.
> Aion Spieler in Aion Forum, sinnvolle Disskusionen führen!
> WoW und gleichzeitig Aion Spieler, maul mit dummen kiddie flames und noch dümmeren WoW - Aion vergleichen halten.
> 
> ...




bin langsam auchd er Meinung man sollte das Wort "WoW" im Aion Forum mit instant Bans bestrafen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Fahne schwing*


----------



## Sanji2k3 (14. September 2009)

Einfach ma teif durchatmen soll auch helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2009)

Trorg schrieb:


> ok Fanboy passt zu dir wirklich besser als Prophet, hast ja schon recht, sorry das ich dein Fanboy Status durch das Wort Prophet verletzt habe.
> Na ja und zu den Argumenten, ich hatte wenigstens welche du hingegen hast meine Worte nur so zusammen gewürfelt das du deinen Kleingeist befriedigen kannst damit du recht hast.
> Und die ersten Beleidigungen kamen von dir, also bleib mal ganz ruhig.
> 
> ...



Sorry an die anderen aber das kann ich so nicht stehen lassen. Das wird aber auch mein letzter Post dazu sein.

Wo habe ich dich bitte beleidigt ? Wenn ja tut es mir leid und war sicher nicht beabsichtig, wobei ich mir sicher bin keine Beleidigungen ausgesprochen zu haben. Übrigens beleidigst du mich schon wieder als Fanboy.... so viel dazu.

Und denk mal über das Wort Fanboy nach. Ein Fanboy preist sein Spiel an, redet Andere schlecht und verteidigt sein Spiel selbst da wo Fehler offensichtlich sind und zwar in einem Maße, das schon an Fanatismus grenzt.

Mach ich irgendwas davon ? Rede ich wie schlecht andere Spiele sind, preise ich Aion irgendwo an oder nehme ich es irgendwo in Schutz ?  Ein Fanboy ist aktiv, ich reagiere lediglich und meistens auf Posts, die ohne jeglichen Hintergrund sind und wo offensichtlich ist, das diese Leute Aion nicht lange gespielt haben. 
Ich äussere meine persönliche Meinung zu Aion und stelle falsche Fakten richtig. Wenn jemand daher kommt und Aion z.b. als einen Asia-Grinder bezeichnet kann man das halt nicht einfach so stehen lassen, einfach weil es nicht stimmt.

Mir gefällt Aion, daran ist wohl nichts verwerflich. Wenn du weiter mit mir darüber diskutieren willst kannst du mir gerne eine PN schicken... ich freu mich....auch wenn ich nicht wirklich daran glaube !


----------



## Lari (14. September 2009)

Doomsta schrieb:


> Wir spammen doch auch nicht euer WoW forum oder? da dreht sich doch alles um WoW und nicht um WAR, AION oder sonstwas?






Kantron schrieb:


> bin langsam auchd er Meinung man sollte das Wort "WoW" im Aion Forum mit instant Bans bestrafen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist euch beiden in den Sinn gekommen, dass auch WoW-Spieler mal AION antesten?

Ich mein schaut euch doch mal Seite 1 des Threads. Der Thread-Ersteller fragt, wie lange man zum Leveln braucht, nimmt als Vergleich WoW von 1 - 80. Was dort an Reaktionen kommt geht doch auf keine Kuh-Haut mehr.
Mal abgesehen von den wenigen normalen Antworten. Respekt an die Poster.


----------



## Kantron (14. September 2009)

Lari schrieb:


> Ist euch beiden in den Sinn gekommen, dass auch WoW-Spieler mal AION antesten?



ist ja in Ordnung, aber erwähnt nicht in JEDEM thread euer WoW. Hört auf WoW ständig und ANDAUERND mit Aion zu vergleichen, dennd as nervt einfach tierisch.
In eurem WoW Forum kommen doch auch nicht jeden tag 1-2 neue threads dazu in dem es darum geht:

"Hi ich bin DAoC spieler und will nun mit WoW anfangen, ist das leveln genauso wie in DAoC?"
"Hi ich bin DAoC spieler und will nun mit WoW anfangen, spielen sich die Klasse genauso wie in DAoC?"

"Hi in meinem leben gabs nur DAoC aber eigentlich ist das Spiel der größte Scheiß auf dem MMORPG Markt geworden und deswegen will ich mal was neues spielen, ist in WoW alles so wie in DAoC, weil sonst ist das Spiel ja total scheiße."

würde euch das nicht stören? Denn im Endeffekt ist das oben geschilderte mitlerweile in jedem 3-4 ten Thread hier im AION FORUM der Fall. Nur das andauernd die Rede von WoW, nicht von DAoC ist.


----------



## Stancer (14. September 2009)

Naja, der ganz normale Verlauf, wenn etwas mit WoW verglichen wird. Mehr als traurig sowas. Genau deswegen sind diese ewigen Vergleichsthreads sinnfrei... auf nen gemeinsamen Nenner kommt man nie.


----------



## Mongole (14. September 2009)

von 1-50 ca 4-5 monate


habe korea gespiet 5 monate und war ich  46


----------



## Kantron (14. September 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Naja, der ganz normale Verlauf, wenn etwas mit WoW verglichen wird. Mehr als traurig sowas. *Genau deswegen sind diese ewigen Vergleichsthreads sinnfrei*... auf nen gemeinsamen Nenner kommt man nie.



+ also lasst das Wort "WoW" einfach mal aus dem Aion Forum raus, wir spammen das WoW Forum auch nicht mit unserem Aion Gelaber!


----------



## Sanji2k3 (14. September 2009)

Naja denke es ist abhängig von intensität des zockens,erfahrung im umgang mit den Quests etc.

Pauschalisieren is da sehr schwer....


----------



## Mongole (14. September 2009)

Kaga-chan schrieb:


> dann warste aber ein Bob oder ein  gelegenheitsspieler^^
> 
> der schnellste hats in 4 tagen 17std geschafft





schön war nach 5 Tagen lvl 30 aber erst ab 30 wird das schwer weill die EXP zu 31 5,6mille und auf 31-32 dann auf einmal 7,2 mille


----------



## Shaft13 (14. September 2009)

Mal ein Vergleich,der allerdings ziehmlich hinkt:


Powerleveling Service WOW 1-80 15 Tage (inklusive viel Zusatzkram, siehe ganz unten)
Powerleveling Service HDRO 1-60 17 Tage (ohne viel Zusatz)
Powerleveling Service AOC 1-80 10 Tage (ohne viel Zusatz)

Aion ist auf der Seite wo ich nachschaute (Seite nenne ich nicht,will ja keine Werbung fürs Powerleveling machen), gab es für AIOn leider noch keine Zeitangabe. Aber wurde mal ein Link gepostet, wo 26 Tage für AION 1-50 kalkuliert wurden bei einem Powerleveling Service.

Denke um da sganze Zeitlich ungefähr vergleichen zu können, kann man diese Werte mal nehmen.

Wobei man bei AION wohl deutlich mehr grinden muss als bei WOW für Maxlevel. Das kann sich natürlich auch Positive auswirken,auf die Zeit,wobei für den Normalspieler sich das wohl eher negativ auswirken dürfte, da stupides stundenlanges grinden mit Sicherheit nicht jedermanns Sache ist.



Zusatzkram bei WOW
- Erste Hilfe Fähigkeit auf Stufe 450

- Level 60 Mount

- Level 70 Episches Fliegendes Mount  

- Reitfähigkeit auf Stufe 300

- Schlecht Wetter Flugskill 

- Alle Flugpunkte (Azeroth + Outlands + Northrend) 

- 2000 Gold 

- Ein Sammelberuf  (Bergbau , Kräuterkunde, Kürschner) (450) 

- Ein Handwerksberuf (Alchemie, Ingenieurskunst, Inschriftenkunde usw.)(375)

- Ehrwürdig bei Die Aldor, Seher oder Söhne von Hodir 



Dauer: 15 Tage


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (14. September 2009)

Wenn ich mal als vergleich WoW nehmen darf, denke ich dort war es zum anfang nicht anders. Das leveln hat damals sicherlich auch länger gedauert als es Heute der Fall ist. Mich stört es persönlich nicht, da mir eine gute Atmosphäre und ein gutes Gameplay wichtiger ist. Wenn das Spiel es schafft mich über die lange Zeit des levelns am PC zu halten, durch gute Story etc. dann ist mir die schnelligkeit des levelns egal. 

ps: Ich verstehe die ganzen Streiterein wegen den WoW vs Aion überhaupt nicht. 
Ich persönlich finde WoW ein Klasse Spiel, was nicht umsonst an der Spitze ist. Ich hatte 2 Jahre eine Menge Spass wie auch viel Negative Erfahrungen mit WoW. Und ich spiele es nicht mehr aufgrund das es scheisse ist, sondern weil es ein ganz normales verfahren bei uns Menschen ist. Iwann wird es einfach langweilig. Wie die meisten hier, behalte ich auch nicht 3 Jahre das gleiche Handy, oder zieh mir jeden Tag das gleiche T-Shirt an. Ich zieh auch andere nicht runter weil er ein anderes Handy hat wie ich. Ich brauche einfach was neues, und da kommt Aion ganz recht. In 1 oder 2 Jahren kommt wieder was neues, und vlt werd ich dann iwann Star Wars anfangen zu spielen, wer weiss. Im prinzip gehts uns doch allen um das gleiche, und das is das zocken. Wir sollten unsere Leidenschaft die oft falsch verstanden wird, lieber miteinander teilen, anstatt uns wegen Belanglosem sch.... zu streiten. Zudem dieses Forum ja bekannt ist, für agressive, beleidigende Aussagen.


----------



## Shintuargar (14. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Du musst das mal ein wenig anders sehen.
> 
> Du bist hier im Aion Forum ergo wird hier weniger ein gutes Wort auf WoW'ler fallen weil es einfach Fakt ist das WoW die verkommendste Community hat. Natürlich hat es auch Aion Fanboys die WoW'ler flamen...und das wiegt hier halt schwerer da sich besagte Fanboys eben hier aufhalten.
> 
> ...



Aber mal ehrlich, hier werden WoW-Spieler auch als Deppen etc. bezeichnet. Und wie oft kommt es vor, dass irgendwelche Flamer ins WoW-Forum kommen und dort provozieren? Oft! Es gibt sie immer noch, nur größtenteils werden sie ignoriert. Aber auch schon lange vor AION mussten sich WoW-Spieler tagtäglich mit soetwas auseinandersetzen. Ich sag nur den "WAR is coming" Spam...

Man sollte aufhören in (Spiele)-Schubladen zu denken, es ist die Anonymität, die aus kleinen Lichtern irgendwelche Großmäuler wie Oglokk oder Doomsta macht. Solche Leute ziehen für mich jede Community nach unten. Da ist das Spiel völlig egal. Man stelle sich vor, jemand von HdRO kommt um sich zu informieren und liest solche Reaktionen. Der geht zurück zu seiner HdRO Community und erzählt, was da für unfreundliche Vollpfosten rumhängen. Und schon entwickelt sich die Theorie, dass die AION Community völlig mies sei. Sollte man mal drüber nachdenken....


----------



## Sanji2k3 (14. September 2009)

Ja sicher aber wie bereits ein User vorher geschrieben hatte sieht man die Community nicht individuel sondern als masse und da sticht sowas eben heraus.

Bei Aion ist es momentan leider Gottes nichts anderes da die Posts hier von WoW Pro Aktivisten genauso wie von WoW-Flame Horsts durchzogen ist, die die Community nun mal in ein schlechtes Licht stellen für Dritte die völlig unvoreingemommen hier rein kommen...


----------



## Shintuargar (14. September 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Bei Aion ist es momentan leider Gottes nichts anderes da die Posts hier von WoW Pro Aktivisten genauso wie von WoW-Flame Horsts durchzogen ist, die die Community nun mal in ein schlechtes Licht stellen für Dritte die völlig unvoreingemommen hier rein kommen...



Nun muss man sich die Frage stellen, ob das so sein muss?

Auf die Frage beispielsweise "Ist das wie in WoW?" kann man mit "AION ist ein eigenes Spiel mit eigenen Ideen, lös dich einfach von dem was du von WoW kennst" oder wie hier leider oft geschehen mit "Das ist AION und nicht WoW. Bleib dort und lass die die Items weiterhin rektal einführen, Depp!!!111111" antworten. Welche sorgt wohl für weniger Flamepotential der anderen Seite?

Natürlich weiß ich, dass letzte Antwort im WoW Forum sehr weit verbreitet ist, aber wäre es genau nicht dann Aufgabe der AION Community, solche Auswüchse zu verhindern um nicht genauso zu enden, was hier ja niemand möchte? Und die gezielten Flames, die einfach nur provozieren wollen, muss man ignorieren. Wenn keine Reaktionen kommen, verlieren die den Spaß daran.

Ich meine, im HdRO Forum sehe ich wenige Flames, egal von welchem Spiel sie kommen. Fragen werden in der Regel normal beantwortet, und obwohl WoW auch nicht immer gut wegkommt, sind kaum WoW-Fanboys anwesend die gegenflamen. Und das auf Buffed! Ganz verhindern wird man das aber nie.


----------



## Montoliou (14. September 2009)

Cheer schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ernsthaft... wer beim lvln spaß hat, der muss ein wahrhaft freudloses leben haben =P
> 
> Es gibt in der MMO welt ja nichts besonderes zu entdecken. "Hinter jeder Ecke wartet nur noch ein Mob in einer anderen Farbe mit nem etwas höherem lvl..."
> 
> Nur Endgame macht bock! Und das nicht grade wenig.



Wenn ich den Mist von Oceanus und dem oben zitierten Pfosten lese frage ich mich wirklich, als HDRO-Community-verwöhnter Spieler ob ich AION antesten will. Wenn die Community auch nur ansatzweise so drauf ist mag ich jetzt schon nicht mehr in Ruhe durch die Welt streifen, die Geschichte erleben, die Landschaft geniessen eben alles was ein Online-Rollenspiel ausmacht. 

Vielleicht sollten Leute die so denken lieber BF, CS, COD4 oder was weiß ich auch immer spielen. Da haben Sie direkt MAX Level wie alle anderen auch und können sich dabei virtuell aufs Maul hauen. Da müssen die dann auch nicht versuchen sich erst die Flügel zu verdienen uns sonen Mist. /Ironie off

Gruß

Monti


----------



## tamirok (14. September 2009)

also aion ist da so ne sache man kann sehr schnell lvln also einfach power lvln nur das ist sehr schwer ohne equip es ist so geplant eign. das man die berufe skill und auch farm man braucht für  gutes equip viele seltene mats die man sich erfarmen kann natürlich sind die berufe in aion wichtig den zB ohne tränke macht pvp eign. find ich kaum fun  ich bin zB erst mit lvl 23,5 mit dem lvl 10-20 gebiet fertig gewesen  hab die bosse abgefarmt im elite gebiet usw war grün-blau equip hatte genug tränk hatte sehr viel spaß in der beta rift pvp war auch eine gute abwechselung war mit alchi auf 130 geskillt handwerk auf 125 und rüssischmied war ich auf 140 also hab lvl 28 erreicht da ich noch 2 weitere klassen auf 20 gebracht habe  fand das grinden ansich garnicht so schlim in wow grindet man auf 80 um EINIGES mehr und das nur um beim nähsten raid dauer zuwipen naja 
hatte mit lvl 28 locker unequipte oder nur mittelmässig equipte spieler umgehaun ohne probs es kommt alles ausm farmen^^ ah und auf 80 in wow grindet  man ja eign. nur da kaum einer pvp macht und nur mobs kloppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrjohnson (14. September 2009)

Dragonn schrieb:


> Huhu liebe Com,
> ich habe eine einfache Frage die mich sehr interessiert,
> allerdings finde ich einfach nirgends eine Antwort darauf.
> 
> ...



Wenn ich an WoW denke, war das leveln von 1 auf 60 und von 70 auf 80 das geilste an dem ganzen Spiel.
Meiner Meinung nach kann man bei WoW sagen "der Weg ist das Ziel", denn den Highend-Content fand ich nicht so berauschend, hätte mir mit dem Leveln doch etwas Zeit nehmen sollenxD

Aber zur Sache jetzt, hab in der closed-beta nur bis lvl 11 gezockt weil ich mir nicht vor dem Release die ganze Freude nehmen will, in der open-beta nur bis lvl5.
Auf lvl 11 kommt man recht flott, soviel kann ich dazu sagen, weiß also selbst nicht wie stark oder leicht die Levelkurve ansteigt.

MfG

johnson


----------



## Shaft13 (14. September 2009)

Finde es schon ziehmlich peinlich und armselig,wie hier jedesmal wenn der Begriff WOW auftaucht, einige Leute ausflippen und beleidigend werden.

Ok, WOW ist der Marktführer und aktuell fühlen sich ja viele richtig cool ,wenn man WOW scheisse findet.

Leider ist eins nunmal Fakt,was auch die ganzen WOW Hasser nicht ignorienen können.

A) Um was zu erklären,sind Vergleiche immer sehr nützlich
 WOW kennen die meisten.

Das führt dazu,das man neue MMOS mit WOW vergleicht. WIe bei Kompkatwagen jedes Auto mit dem Golf verglichen werden, wird nunmal jedes MMO mit WOW verglichen.

Ist normal und geht völlig in Ordnung,wenn man solche Sachen wie : WOW ist viel geiler als AION usw weglässt.

Wenn jemand fragt, wie sich ein Gladiaotor spielt, beantwortet man die Frage nunmal 100 mal besser, wenn man sagt,ungefähr wie ein Zweihand Krieger in WOW (fiktives Beispiel,heisst nicht das das den Tatsachen entspricht),als wenn derjenige sagt,wie der Dreadknight in Vanguard. 

Denn wie siche in Dreadknight in Vanguard spielt, wissen die wneigsten, jedoch können viele etwas mit dem Zweihand Krieger in WOW anfangen.

Somit vergleicht man nunmal Sachen am besten mit WOW um etwa zu erklären.(natürlich nur falls man etwas mit WOW auch vergleichen kann)

Dennoch ist es immer wieder lustig zu sehen,wie gewisse Leute ständig in die Luft gehen,wenn sie WOW lesen. Ist ja bei manchen schon krankhafter Hass auf WOW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mongorr (14. September 2009)

Ich finde es bei solchen Diskussionen immer faszinierend zu sehen, wie junge Leute schon schlimmer klingen als die verbohrtesten Rentner. "Früher war alles besser" ist der Kanon vieler, die MMOs schon vor WoW gespielt haben. 

Ich bin kein Psychologe und sicher ist jeder Jeck anders, aber ich vermute dahinter zweierlei:
1. Viele jüngere Leute glauben, durch Negativität „cool“ und „erwachsen“ zu wirken. Es ist doch viel leichter zu sagen „das und das ist der letzte Scheiß“. Das suggeriert, daß man a) Ahnung hat und b) schon weiter ist als der Rest. 
2. Viele Leute glauben, ihre Meinungen, Einstellungen und Erfahrungen sind maßgeblich für alle anderen Menschen. Über den eigenen Tellerrand gucken fällt schwer, ebenso wie das Akzeptieren der Tatsache, daß anderen Leuten schlichtweg anderes Spaß macht. 

Ich möchte das nicht unbedingt nur ans Alter knüpfen, maßgeblich ist sicherlich die geistige Reife, aber ich beobachte sowas schon häufiger in der Gruppe „männlich, 16-25 Jahre“. Ich erinnere mich ja selbst noch an diese Zeit – ich würde mal sagen, mindestens bis 23,24 rum war ich ein ziemlich von meinen Ansichten überzeugter Hirni. Würde ich mir heute begegnen, würde ich vermutlich nur denken „was für ein dummes Kind“ und könnte nicht allzuviel mit mir anfangen (natürlich gibts auch Leute, die schon viel früher die Kurve kriegen ;-). 

Ich bin 42, habe DaoC, SWG, WoW, CoH und WAR gespielt.  Meine individuellen Spielziele haben sich dabei immer wieder verändert. In DaoC hatte ich noch „Angst“ vorm RvR. In SWG habe ich fast nur gecraftet und mein Haus eingerichtet. In WoW habe ich getwinkt und geraidet. In CoH habe ich die Hälfte der Zeit neue Chars erstellt und Kostüme designt. In WAR habe ich nur PvP gemacht. Nie hatte ich das Gefühl: „es geht hauptsächlich ums Leveln“ oder „die Story ist das Wichtigste“ oder „außer Endgame ist nix von Interesse“.  Ich habe einfach das gemacht, was mir in dem Spiel am Besten gefiel. 

Wenn ich hier in den Thread sehe, sehe ich zunächst einen sehr freundlichen, höflichen Threadersteller, der nett eine Frage stellt, ein paar Leute die vernünftig antworten und eine ganze Handvoll Leute mit erheblichem Geltungsbedürfnis. Sowas finde ich dann immer wieder ein bisschen schade.


P.S.: Btw. „best community ever“ war definitiv in CoH.


----------



## Sin (14. September 2009)

So, jetzt seid ihr alle wieder gaaanz brav, dann spendiert Papa euch heute abend auch ein Happy Meal.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (14. September 2009)

Wie war das....

"Was magst du haben?"

"Spagetthie"

"Wie..die haben hier keine Spagetthie" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

